# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Φθηνή πλακέτα android και περιπέτειες με το ebay

## info@kalarakis.com

αυτή την ιστορία με την παράδοση την ακούω εδώ και ένα χρόνο Συνέχεια είναι στο κάτσε και περίμενε, πότε θα μαζέψουμε παραγγελίες για να κάνομε παραγωγή!!!!
Δεν μπορείς να στηριχθείς στα λόγια τους αν θέλεις να κάνεις εφαρμογή με τη προϊόν τους.

Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω και πήρα το MK802 Υπάρχει και η έκδοση ΙΙ αλλα να σας πω προτιμώ την Ι γιατί η HDMI θυρα με το καλώδιο είναι πιο ευέλικτη. 
Κόστος 44$ και δωρεάν μεταφορικά από ΕΒΑΥ
54$ η έκδοση ΙΙ 

Τρέχει android Εκτός από τις εφαρμογές που έχει μέσα του υπάρχουν και στο google store αρκετές δωρεάν και επί πληρωμή (μερικά ευρώ).
Για περιφερικά έχει 2 usb και wifi Στο usb μπορείς να βάλεις ένα RTFL232 (υπάρχει driver για android) και απο εκεί να κάνεις παπάδες που λένε.
Android δεν ήξερα και τώρα θεωρώ ότι είμαι αρχάριος στο προγραμματισμό ΑΛΛΑ την εφαρμογή που ήθελα την έφτιαξα σε 2 εβδομάδες από το 0 (Παρόλο που έψαξα να βρω προγραμματιστή να μου τη φτιάξει, έκανα και αίτηση στον ΟΑΕΔ για προσωπικό ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και ένας που βρέθηκε ζήτησε υπερβολικό ποσό για 7 γραμμές κώδικα (Η εφαρμογή να σας πω είναι στα βιβλία που έχω το παράδειγμα στο 3 κεφάλαιο)
Και για να μη νομίζεται ότι έμαθα java, αγόρασα την basic4ppc για android 49$ τώρα την έχουν προσφορά 39$ ΑΛΛΑ την δουλειά μου την έκανα.

Εναλλακτικά υπάρχει και το *APC8750 στην RS* ​ ετοιμοπαράδοτο 35 λύρες Τρέχει και αυτό andoid και διαστάσεις 8.5Χ17

*
Θέμα που αποσπάστηκε από το Raspberry Pi*

----------


## makatas

> αυτή την ιστορία με την παράδοση την ακούω εδώ και ένα χρόνο Συνέχεια είναι στο κάτσε και περίμενε, πότε θα μαζέψουμε παραγγελίες για να κάνομε παραγωγή!!!!
> Δεν μπορείς να στηριχθείς στα λόγια τους αν θέλεις να κάνεις εφαρμογή με τη προϊόν τους.
> 
> Βαρέθηκα να περιμένω και πήρα το MK802 Υπάρχει και η έκδοση ΙΙ αλλα να σας πω προτιμώ την Ι γιατί η HDMI θυρα με το καλώδιο είναι πιο ευέλικτη. 
> Κόστος 44$ και δωρεάν μεταφορικά από ΕΒΑΥ
> 54$ η έκδοση ΙΙ 
> 
> Τρέχει android Εκτός από τις εφαρμογές που έχει μέσα του υπάρχουν και στο google store αρκετές δωρεάν και επί πληρωμή (μερικά ευρώ).
> Για περιφερικά έχει 2 usb και wifi Στο usb μπορείς να βάλεις ένα RTFL232 (υπάρχει driver για android) και απο εκεί να κάνεις παπάδες που λένε.
> ...



Διάβασα οτι παίρνει και linux. Θεωρώ ότι με linux  είναι πλέον σχεδόν πλήρως λειτουργικός υπολογιστής για την τηλεόραση. Το θέμα ειναι ότι διάβασα απίστευτα πολλές κακές κριτικές. Υπερθερμαίνεται, αναβοσβήνει δεν φορτωνει κι εγώ δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.
Επίσης, με προβληματίζουν κάποιες σχετικά μεγάλες διαφορές στην τιμή που υποδηλώνουν (ίσως) παρτίδες ελαττωματικών/ψεύτικων.
ΠΧ αν δεις αυτό http://www.aliexpress.com/item/hot-s...658283433.html ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι το ΙΙ αλλά η τιμή είναι πολύ πεσμένη (και χωρίς μεταφορικά και με απλό ταχυδρομείο, όχι κούριερ) αλλα δεν είναι Ricomagic (και τι έγινε θα μου πεις; δίκιο έχεις αλλά όλα τα άλλα ΙΙ είναι αυτής της μάρκας). Τέλος βλέπω ένα εξωφρενικό ορθογραφικό στο κουτί του (andriod λέει) και όλα αυτά με προδιαθέτουν για μαιμού.
Τέλος πάντων, εσύ με το δικό σου προιόν είσαι ικανοποιημένος φαντάζομαι, μπορείς να μοιραστείς όμως περισσότερα μπας και δω αν θα μου το πάρει ο Άγιος Βασίλης ή όχι;

----------


## picdev

γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο με 2 uart και 1 spi?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για το makatas.
Οι διαφορές στη τιμή είναι τα καλούδια που διαθέτει Τα φτηνά 44$ έχουν 512 ραμ ενώ τα άλλα 1GB και η έκδοση του λειτουργικού είναι διαφορετική.
έχουν και διαφορετικό cpu
Το δικό μου όσο το δουλεύω δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα 
Το κακό είναι ότι δεν ακολουθεί κατά γράμμα το android π.χ η κάρτα sd ενώ σε όλους είναι \mnt\sdcard σε αυτό είναι \mnt\extsd αυτό σημαίνει οτι η direxternal και οι συναφείς εντολές παρουσιάουν πρόβλημα 
O filemanager που έχει εσωτερικά βλέπει άμεσα στο δίκτυο των windows.
Τα ricomatic είναι έκδοση ΙΙ που έχει και το hdmi πάνω του χωρίς καλώδιο, πιο γρήγορο cpu 

Αν πάρεις τις τιμές αυτοί που το δίνουν 55$ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά = με αυτούς των 44$ +μεταφορικά 
Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται πιο βολικό αυτό με το καλώδιο HDMI

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ δεν έχει κολήσει ΠΟΤΕ!!!!!

----------


## makatas

'Ομορφα ακούγονται. Τις διαφορές στα χαρακτηριστικά τις είδα, απλώς το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο από aliexpress που σου έδειξα έχει πολύ χαμηλότερη τιμή και free shipping και με ανησυχεί λίγο. Πάντως προς το παρόν δεν με έχει ιντριγκάρει τόσο ώστε να το πάρω παρότι τα γουστάρω κάτι τέτοια. 
Ωραία που δεν σου κολλάει πάντως επειδή ένα 70% των κριτικών που έχω δει δεν είναι καθόλου καλές.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου!

----------


## makatas

Παιδιά επανέρχομαι (όχι για το raspberry αλλά για τα android usb).
Βρήκα μια προσφορά που φαίνεται εξαιρετική.Ο πωλητής λέει ότι είναι φτηνό επειδή προσπαθεί να ανεβάσει το feedback για να δώσει κύρος στο μαγαζί του.
Δείτε το κι εσείς μία να με συμβουλέψετε μήπως μου διαφεύγει κάτι
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4GB-Androi...item4ac076688e

Λέτε να παίζει απατεωνιά;

----------


## primeras

> Παιδιά επανέρχομαι (όχι για το raspberry αλλά για τα android usb).
> Βρήκα μια προσφορά που φαίνεται εξαιρετική.Ο πωλητής λέει ότι είναι φτηνό επειδή προσπαθεί να ανεβάσει το feedback για να δώσει κύρος στο μαγαζί του.
> Δείτε το κι εσείς μία να με συμβουλέψετε μήπως μου διαφεύγει κάτι
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4GB-Androi...item4ac076688e
> 
> Λέτε να παίζει απατεωνιά;



Φίλε Μάκη εγώ λέω να το χτυπήσεις. 12,5Ε;... Δεν έχεις να χάσεις και πολλά πράγματα... 
Το συγκεκριμένο το κοίταξα και αλλού (απευθείας σε κινέζικο site: http://www.dhgate.com/mk802-ii-mini-...html#s1-1-null ) και το πουλάνε γύρω στα 30Ε.
Βέβαια από το συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα έχω ψωνίσει στο παρελθόν (το κινέζικο εννοώ). Δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με την συναλλαγή μου απλά το προιόν δεν ήταν και πολύ ποιοτικό και έπρεπε να επέμβω για να το κάνω πιο αξιόπιστο... (το λέω έτσι για την ιστορία...)

----------


## makatas

Σωστά τα λες, ελπίζω αυή η έκδοση να παίρνει linux (έχει τον ίδιο επεξεργαστή άρα δεν ξέρω γιατί να μην παίρνει).

EDIT: Έπαθα πλάκα, θα τσιμπήσω αυτό που έχει και το χειριστήριο/πληκτρολόγιο/ποντίκι
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1GB-Androi...item4ac076683e

----------

primeras (18-01-13)

----------


## primeras

> Σωστά τα λες, ελπίζω αυή η έκδοση να παίρνει linux (έχει τον ίδιο επεξεργαστή άρα δεν ξέρω γιατί να μην παίρνει).
> 
> EDIT: Έπαθα πλάκα, θα τσιμπήσω αυτό που έχει και το χειριστήριο/πληκτρολόγιο/ποντίκι
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1GB-Androi...item4ac076683e



Δεν το συζητάω!!!!
Αν είχα pay pal θα το χτύπαγα κι εγώ. Γ@μ0τv δεν δέχεται visa!...

----------


## Spirtos

> Σωστά τα λες, ελπίζω αυή η έκδοση να παίρνει linux (έχει τον ίδιο επεξεργαστή άρα δεν ξέρω γιατί να μην παίρνει).
> 
> EDIT: Έπαθα πλάκα, θα τσιμπήσω αυτό που έχει και το χειριστήριο/πληκτρολόγιο/ποντίκι
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1GB-Androi...item4ac076683e



Αμάν!! Ψάρωσα τώρα, θα μπω σε έξοδα, φαίνεται πολύ καλή επιλογή σε χαμηλή τιμή.

----------


## spyroslo

παρήγγειλα 2 για να δούμε, ευτυχώς με paypal

----------


## primeras

> Σωστά τα λες, ελπίζω αυή η έκδοση να παίρνει linux (έχει τον ίδιο επεξεργαστή άρα δεν ξέρω γιατί να μην παίρνει).
> 
> EDIT: Έπαθα πλάκα, θα τσιμπήσω αυτό που έχει και το χειριστήριο/πληκτρολόγιο/ποντίκι
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1GB-Androi...item4ac076683e



Τελικά το χτύπησα κι εγώ!

*Βιαστείτε τα κομμάτια είναι λίγα!!!*

----------


## makatas

Παρήγγειλα κι εγώ 1.
Πάντως δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι τα κομμάτια είναι λίγα, λέει πάνω από 10 (μήπως είναι π.χ. 100).

----------


## vasilllis

εχει μεχρι και ολα τα καλωδια για συνδεση σε τηλεοραση?

----------


## primeras

> εχει μεχρι και ολα τα καλωδια για συνδεση σε τηλεοραση?



Δεν νομίζω.
Φαίνεται ότι έχει το πληκτρολόγιο και mini PC

----------


## makatas

Ναι έχει τα πάντα!
Δείτε την τρίτη φωτογραφία αριστερά από την τιμή
190063-6.jpg

----------


## primeras

> Ναι έχει τα πάντα!
> Δείτε την τρίτη φωτογραφία αριστερά από την τιμή
> 190063-6.jpg




Να δούμε... μακάρι...
Επειδή δεν έχω παραγγείλει ξανά από ebay περίπου πόσο καιρό κάνουν να έλθουν τα πράγματά;
Απο τον κινέζο που έλεγα πιο πριν κάνουν με free shipping 15 με 30 μέρες.

----------


## makatas

Τα ίδια κι εδώ, ίσως 15, αλλά το πιο πιθανό πάνω από 30. Στις 25-27 στέλνεις μήνυμα στον πωλητή και λες ότι άργησε, σου λέει κάνε υπομονή μια βδομάδα, αν δεν έρθει του ξαναστέλνεις πάνω στην εβδομάδα και σου προτείνει επιστροφή χρημάτων ή να το ξαναστείλει.
Αν δεν τον δεις συνεννοήσιμο, ανοίγεις υπόθεση στο resolution center επειδή μετά τα περιθώρια είναι στενά.

ΥΓ. Αν σου πει ότι σου επιστρέφει τα λεφτά, και τελικά σου έρθει το πρώτο και έχεις και τα λεφτά πίσω, το σωστό είναι να τον ενημερώσεις και να του τα ξαναστείλεις. Δεν είμαστε για να κάνουμε μαλακίες με τους Κινέζους πωλητές, επειδή είναι πολύ σωστοί στις συναλλαγές τους και είναι λίγο κρίμα.

----------

primeras (18-01-13)

----------


## makatas

Παιδιά επειδή εδώ που έχω ασύρματο ρούτερ έχω δυστυχώς παλιά TV χωρίς hdmi, λέω να πάρω κι έναν κονβέρτερ hdmi to rca.
ΌΛοι λένε ότι η μετατροπή αυτή δεν μπορεί να γίνει, αλλα υπάρχουν τέτοιοι προς πώληση π.χ.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-3-1-4-HD...item1c2ac41f34

Θα δουλέψει κάτι τέτοιο λέτε;

EDIT η είκονα είναι αυτή από hdmi σε 3 rca + vga (τιμή 4.48 λίρες)

 και αυτό φθηνότερο http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gold-HDTV-...item1c1702d6ea

----------


## primeras

Προσωπικά δεν το γνωρίζω.
Εδώ δεν ξέρω αν θα το δουν πολλοί.
Φτιάξε ένα θέμα να δούμε...

----------


## PCMan

> Σωστά τα λες, ελπίζω αυή η έκδοση να παίρνει linux (έχει τον ίδιο επεξεργαστή άρα δεν ξέρω γιατί να μην παίρνει).
> 
> EDIT: Έπαθα πλάκα, θα τσιμπήσω αυτό που έχει και το χειριστήριο/πληκτρολόγιο/ποντίκι
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1GB-Androi...item4ac076683e



Ακριβό είναι.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-New-1GB...item19d83b51cc

----------


## makatas

χμμ και να το έβλεπες λίγο πιο νωρίς  :Rolleyes:

----------


## mtzag

παιζει 1080p ταινιες mkv h264 ?

αγορασα 2 για μενα ... να παρω μερικα ακομα για φιλους ?

ειναι ευκαιρια ή αμα θελω θα ξαναβρω σε τετοια τιμη ?

Δεν με αφηνει να παρω αλλα max 2 μπορεις να παρεις μακαρι να ειναι αυτο που λεει
και οχι το κουτι με μια πετρα μεσα.

Λοιπον ειναι διαφοροι πωλητες με 370 περιπου feedback και εχουνε περιπου τα ιδια πραγματα σε χωμα τιμες
πχ tablet android / atom-windows με 20 και 25 ευρω μου φενεται οτι εχουμε πεσει σε απατεωνα που εχει κανει πολλους λογαριασμους
και προσπαθει να μαζεψει λεφτα και να την κανει ...

Εχει κανεις υποψιν του αν δεν στειλει το πραγμα ή το στειλει και εχει πετρες μεσα αν εχεις δυνατοτητα να παρεις τα χρηματα σου απο το paypal ?

για δειτε

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Android-...item5651cb6e7d
http://www.ebay.com/itm/9-inch-Andro...item5651cb6ed0
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-16GB-10...item5651cb6e51
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Free-Shippin...item5651cb6e86

ειναι 4-5 τετοια διαφορετικα usernames που πουλανε ιδια περιπου πραγματα και εχουνε κανει μονο σημερα χιλιαδες πωλησεις σε προιοντα που ειναι χωμα η τιμη τους

Κακα μαντατα και εχω πληρωσει 2
This listing was removed by eBay. If you already paid for the item, we  recommend that you wait 10 days from the expected delivery date to see  if the item arrives. If you did not pay,you are no longer obligated to  pay for this item. If you have a problem with the purchase, you can resolve the problem by filing a claim through our resolution center.

----------


## angel_grig

> παιζει 1080p ταινιες mkv h264 ?
> 
> αγορασα 2 για μενα ... να παρω μερικα ακομα για φιλους ?
> 
> ειναι ευκαιρια ή αμα θελω θα ξαναβρω σε τετοια τιμη ?
> 
> Δεν με αφηνει να παρω αλλα max 2 μπορεις να παρεις μακαρι να ειναι αυτο που λεει
> και οχι το κουτι με μια πετρα μεσα.
> 
> ...




Mαλλον για απατεωνα προκειται που εχει κανει το γνωστο κολπο..δηλ. εχει πουλησει πραγματικα κατι φτηνο (γραβατες ο συγεκριμενος) και ετσι αποκτωντας πολυ καλο feedback κανει την απατη του.Περιμενε οπως λεει το ebay να δεις αν σου στειλει το αντικειμενο..προσεξε ομως μην τυχον ξεπερασεις τις ημερες που μπορεις να κανεις  claim στο ebay (νομιζω οτι ειναι 40 ημερες απο τοτε που πληρωσες-δες στο resolution center για σιγουρια).Εαν εχεις αμφιβολια ανοιξε case στο ebay..δεν εχεις να χασεις απολυτως τιποτε..

----------


## mtzag

σε περιπτωση που δεν στειλει πως θα παρω τα λεφτα πισω ?
Αν του κανω claim το paypal πως θα μου τα γυρισει πισω ? ή το paypal του τα κραταει 40 μερες μεχρι να δει οτι ολα ειναι καλα απο μεριας μου μεχρι
να του τα ελευθερωσει ?

Τωρα γιατι ψηθηκα παιζει κατι τετοιο απο μη απατεωνα αξιοπιστο πωλητη και σε καπως λογικη τιμη ....
Η τιμη η προηγουμενη ειτανε απατη. Βεβαια εχω ακομα μια ελπιδα μηπως και πουλαει κλεμενα αλλα μικροτερη απο 0.0000000000001%






> We're writing to let you know that this listing for an item you won or bid on is no longer available:
> 
> 111001948620 - 2013 New 1GB Android4.0 WIFI Mini PC Google Smart TV Box+Fly Mouse Keyboard
> 
> We understand this may be disappointing, but occasionally we need to  remove listings. In some cases, the item itself is fine, but was listed  in a way that didn't follow eBay's guidelines.
> 
> Here's what you can do next:
> 
>  -- If you already paid, received your item, and you're satisfied, please disregard this notice. 
> ...

----------


## makatas

Πάντως αυτό που είχα προτείνει εγώ δεν έχει αφαιρεθεί και έχει ήδη αποσταλεί (ή έτσι λέει).
Θα δείξει το πράγμα.

----------


## PCMan

Μην τρελαίνεστε. Δεν σημαίνει τίποτα αυτό.
Εγώ έκανα γκάφα χτες και δεν το πρόλαβα με 10€ γιατί το αγόρασα το βράδυ... Πρόλαβε και έσβησε το listing γιατί οι πωλήσεις του εκτοξεύθηκαν σε μια μέρα...  Τώρα το αγόρασα με 11,5€..

----------


## makatas

Λες δηλαδή ότι έσβησε το listing για να ανεβάσει την τιμή λόγω της ζήτησης;

----------


## PCMan

> Λες δηλαδή ότι έσβησε το listing για να ανεβάσει την τιμή λόγω της ζήτησης;



Ναι αλλά δεν είναι ο μόνος λόγος.

Κοιτά να δεις τώρα πως έχει το θέμα.
Τον πλήρωσες και σου έστειλε το μαραφέτι. Για κάποιο λόγο σβήνει το listing, έτσι εσύ δεν μπορείς να τον βαθμολογήσεις. Αυτός χάνει την θετική βαθμολογία που σίγουρα την θέλει.
Αν τώρα δεν σου έστειλε τίποτα ή έστειλε πέτρες, θα κερδίσει την αρνητική βαθμολογία αλλά με ποιο κέρδος?
Έχε υπ όψιν σου ότι τα λεφτά σου δεν τα χάνεις. Ή θα σου τα δώσει αυτός ή θα σου τα δώσει το paypal και θα τα πάρει από αυτόν.
Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις από κάτι χάνει. Στην πρώτη όμως θα βγάλει λεφτά από αυτό που σου πούλησε ενώ στην δεύτερη δεν γίνεται τίποτα και κινδυνεύει να τον σβήσουν αφού θα κάνουν dispute όλοι στο paypal.

Έχω κάνει πάνω από 400 αγορές. Δεν έχω δει "πέτρες" ποτέ και από τις πολύ λίγες φορές που δεν ήρθε τίποτα, πήρα τα λεφτά μου πίσω.

ΥΓ. Σχεδόν όλοι οι πωλητές έχουν διπλούς λογαριασμούς.

----------


## mtzag

Δεν εσβησε το listing ειναι πλεον μη registered user.Μαλλον τον διεγραψε το ebay.
Και εγω εχω παρει πολλες φορες και λιγες φορες εγινε στραβη και δεν ηρθε και βρηκα ακρη αλλα ειχα παρει πραγματα με
φυσιολογικες τιμες και οχι τιμες υποπτες...

Πρωτη φορα βλεπω στο ebay τετοιες ευκαιριες δηλαδη tablet 25 ευρω που κανει 300 εχει τυχει σε κανεναν να κανει αγορα πραγματος υψηλης τιμης σε τιμη χωμα ?

Ακουστηκε σαν δικαιλογια οτι θελει να ανεβασει το feedback του αυτο δεν με πειθει και πολυ... γιατι αν ειναι να μπει μεσα χιλιαδες ευρω για να ανεβασει το feedback
θα μπορουσε να το κανει με ποιο φτηνα αντικειμενα πχ του 1 ευρω.

----------


## makatas

Μια αγορά μου εμένα είχε στραβώσει και το paypal δεν βοήθησε.
Είχα κάνει μ@λ@κία και είχα αγοράσει 5 φλασάκια την εποχή των πολλών προβλημάτων με ψεύτικες καταχωρήσεις από usb.
Όταν είδα ότι δεν έρχονται άρχισα τις κινήσεις με ebay. Με έπρηξαν στη χαρτούρα την οποία εγώ δεν μπορούσα να παρέχω επειδή έχω προπληρωμένη πιστωτική και δεν μπορούσα να τους δέιξω κίνηση λογαριασμού (τότε). Τελικά δεν έγινε τίποτα αφού δεν μπορούσα να τους δείξω κίνηση της πιστωτικής (μόνο αυτή τους αρκούσε)
Τώρα με το web banking λογικά μπορώ να τους δείξω κάτι αλλά πλέον έπαψα να το πολυεμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## DLS 33

να μην παραγγειλω ? να περιμενω, η αδικα θα περασει η ευκαιρια ?

----------


## makatas

Φίλε δικά σου είναι τα λεφτά, η απόφαση και το ρίσκο.

----------


## DLS 33

Δεν ειναι προβλημα τα  15-20Ε
  εχασα μια αγορα απο  "καλο πωλητη" 180Ε γιατι, περασαν οι 45 μερες  και δεν εκανα καμμια ενεργεια (Δυστυχως) , κ ακομα περιμενω να ερθουν....

----------


## makatas

Τότε πάρε το ρίσκο αλλά έχε τα μάτια σου ανοιχτά ώστε να μην επαναλάβεις το ίδιο λάθος.

----------


## agis68

Παιδιά μην τρομάζετε....αγοράζω με κανονική Visa μέσω paypal καμιά δεκαριά αντικείμενα καθε εβδομάδα τα τελευταια 2 χρόνια (και πιο παλια αλλα πιο σπάνια) μια φορά δεν μου εστειλε καποιος κατι με αξία o,99 και αφησα και περασε το 40 ημερο και εφυγε το listing και εχασα τα χρήματα. Εκανα όμως όλες τις απαραιτητες κινησεις μεσω ebay και paypal και μου έκανε το paypal refund το ποσό + 5% εκπτωση σε μελλοντική αγορά (μια φορά) ¨οσο για τον πωλητη το ebay με ενημερωσε ότι τον bannare. Από τοτε τίποτα αλλο....και ενα servo moter που είχα παραγγείλει 2 μου είρθε μονο ενα και μετα απο συννεοηση ο πωλητής μου έστειλε 1 + αλλα 2 free και μου έκανε και refund το ποσό....ακόμη και όταν του είπα οτι ήθελα να πληρώσω για εκεινα που είχα παραγγείλει εκεινος επέμενε. Αυτό εγινε φετος τα χριστούγεννα. Οποτε ποτε δεν είχα σοβαρό πρόβλημα......


Αγόρασα την ταμπλετα όποτε θα δουμε σε 20-30 ημερες (αν και πολλα έρχονται τρομερά γρήγορα μου εχουν ερθει απο hong Kong και σε μιαμιση εβδομάδα!!!)

----------


## Αμπεροτσιμπίδα

Καλησπερά...Πάντως εγω έτρεξα το Rasberry και μου φάνηκε και μενα αργό ίσως όμως να είναι καταληλοτερο για αναπτυξιακή πλατφόρμα. Ετρεξα Ubuntu live από USB και είχα προβλήματα.....βεβαια δεν είμαι και γνώστης αλλά μου φάνηκε αργό και όχι καταλληλο για αντικατασταση ενος pc στα σχολεια...(είμαι εκπαιδευτικός και καποια μαθήματα τα τρέχουμε (πειράματα) σε υπολογιστη μεσω java και flash. Αν η ταμπλε΄τα που πήρε ο Agis δεν είναι πατατα αξίζει....

----------


## mtzag

ε ειπε κανεις οτι ειναι γρηγορο αργο ειναι δεν ειναι για προσωπικος υπολογιστης
ειναι για συγκεκριμενες δουλειες... και οχι για γενικου σκοπου υπολογιστης

----------


## makatas

Σχετικά με το android.
Βρήκα ένα τεράστιο θέμα σχετικά με τις χαμηλές τιμές σε κάποιους πωλητές και όλοι καταλήγουν ότι είναι μάλον απάτη.
http://slickdeals.net/f/5798200-MK80...-posts?page=18
Αυτοί ξεκινούν πωλήσεις με μικρά μαραφέτια ευτελούς αξίας και όταν έχουν καλό feedback βάζουν μαζικά προϊόντα τεχνολογίας σε χαμηλές τιμές. Δεν ξέρω αν καταφέρνουν να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους πίσω οι αγοραστές, και από το άλλο φόρουμ δεν ξέρω καν αν κάποιοι πήραν το προϊόν.
Όσοι είχαν καλή τύχη με το resolution center στο παρελθόν, μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει κάποια κίνηση που μπορούμε να κάνουμε τώρα νωρίς (πέρα από το report an item);
Ξέρω τα χρήματα είναι λίγα αλλά δεν περισσεύουν...

----------


## PCMan

> Σχετικά με το android.
> Βρήκα ένα τεράστιο θέμα σχετικά με τις χαμηλές τιμές σε κάποιους πωλητές και όλοι καταλήγουν ότι είναι μάλον απάτη.
> http://slickdeals.net/f/5798200-MK80...-posts?page=18
> Αυτοί ξεκινούν πωλήσεις με μικρά μαραφέτια ευτελούς αξίας και όταν έχουν καλό feedback βάζουν μαζικά προϊόντα τεχνολογίας σε χαμηλές τιμές. Δεν ξέρω αν καταφέρνουν να πάρουν τα λεφτά τους πίσω οι αγοραστές, και από το άλλο φόρουμ δεν ξέρω καν αν κάποιοι πήραν το προϊόν.
> Όσοι είχαν καλή τύχη με το resolution center στο παρελθόν, μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει κάποια κίνηση που μπορούμε να κάνουμε τώρα νωρίς (πέρα από το report an item);
> Ξέρω τα χρήματα είναι λίγα αλλά δεν περισσεύουν...



Στο ebay δεν υπάρχει τύχη. Δεν ξέρεις να το χρησιμοποιείς? Θα χάσεις. Ξέρεις? Δεν χάνεις ούτε cent.
Έχω πάρει και συνεχίσω να παίρνω πράγματα με 0,0075€ (ναι καλά διαβάσατε) μαζί με μεταφορικά σε δημοπρασίες. Οι πωλητές τα στέλνουν κανονικά. Αν δεν το στείλουν, τρώνε αρνητικό feedback και σου στέλνουν και τα λεφτά πίσω. Δεν έστειλαν ποτέ τίποτα ψεύτικο. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο αγοράζουν θετικά feedback.
Έχει πάρα πολλά tips που πρέπει να τηρήσεις κατα γράμμα αλλιώς θα χάσεις. Θέλει πολύ ψάξιμο. Δεν φτιάχνουμε απλά Paypal και αγοράζουμε.

Αν είσαι μέσα στις 45 μέρες είσαι καλυμμένος, αλλά:
Μου έχει τύχει να αγοράσω kit xenon και μου κάηκε το ένα ballast μετα απο ένα μήνα λειτουργίας. Έχει εγγύηση 2 χρόνια αλλά φυσικά δεν ισχύει(μετά τις 45 μέρες σε γράφει στα @@ αμα θέλει). Μίλησα με τον πωλητή και δεν απαντούσε όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο. Τι έκανα όμως? Φέρθηκα πούστικα όπως αυτόν. Αγόρασα άλλο ένα από αυτόν και μόλις ήρθε του είπα ότι δεν δουλεύει και μου έστειλε τα λεφτά μου πίσω. Έχει πολλάαααα κόλπα για να μην χάσεις..

Όσο για το συγκεκριμένο μαραφέτι(και γενικότερα), σε όσους δεν έρθει μέσα σε 35 μέρες, επικοινωνήστε με τον πωλητή και πείτε ότι δεν έφτασε ακόμα. Θα σου πει περίμενε καμιά βδομάδα ακόμα(μπορεί να πει και παραπάνω), εσείς όμως δεν περιμένετε πάνω απο 43-44 μέρες(μετά τις 30 μέρες, γράφει ακριβώς στο ebay μέχρι ποια ημερομηνία μπορείς να πας στο resolution center). Αφού δεν βγάλετε άκρη με τον πωλητή(δεν σας δώσει λεφτά πίσω) ανοίγετε case και έτσι θα λυθεί το θέμα. Αν δεν λυθεί, τότε κάνετε escelate το case και εκεί αποφασίζει το paypal ποιος έχει δίκιο. Αν δεν υπάρχει tracking number ή υπάρχει και φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα, τότε αυτόματα κερδίζει ο αγοραστής.

----------


## makatas

Και όπως λέει στο φόρουμ που έδωσα, αν υπάρχει tracking number αλλά ο τύπος έχει στείλει μια μεγάλη πέτρα, τότε την γ@μήσαμε με το συμπάθειο... Τελος πάντων θα δούμε

----------


## PCMan

> Και όπως λέει στο φόρουμ που έδωσα, αν υπάρχει tracking number αλλά ο τύπος έχει στείλει μια μεγάλη πέτρα, τότε την γ@μήσαμε με το συμπάθειο... Τελος πάντων θα δούμε



Όχι. Βγάζεις φωτογραφία τι παρέλαβες και την στέλνεις. Πριν από αυτό, θα δεις το feedback του. Αν είναι χαμηλό και έχει στείλει και αλλού πέτρες και παραγγείλεις από αυτόν, ε καλά να πάθεις.. Ύστερα αυτοί στο paypal δεν είναι ηλίθιοι. Ξέρουν ποιοι είναι σωστοί πωλητές και ποιοι όχι. Βλέπουν και πράγματα που δεν τα βλέπεις εσύ. Εγώ ξαναλέω, έχω πάνω από 400 αγορές και ότι μου έστειλαν αυτό ήταν. Αν είχα ποτέ αμφιβολία για κάτι, πρώτα ρωτούσα και μετά αγόραζα.
Φίλος μου παράγγειλε μηχανή αυτοκινήτου από ebay. Έδωσε 7000€+ και την παρέλαβε μετά από 6 μήνες. Έπρεπε να γίνουν κάτι μετατροπές, να έρθει με καράβι κτλ.. Γιαυτό σας λέω, μην τρελαίνεστε.
Υπάρχει και η δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος για τέτοιους απατεώνες.

----------

makatas (20-01-13)

----------


## makatas

Καλώς τότε όπως είπα το πράγμα θα δείξει.
Πάντως αν έρθει θα είναι ωραία  :Biggrin:

----------


## makatas

Επειδή εγώ ανέφερα την "προσφορά" και κατά κάποιον τρόπο νιώθω υπεύθυνος αν κάτι στραβώσει έστω και για αυτό το ποσό θέλω να σας ενημερώσω ότι:
1. έκανα αναφορά στο Paypal resolution center (ότι η καταχώρηση φαίνεται ύποπτη, ότι έχει ανεβασμένο feedback λόγω πωλήσεων φτηνών αντικειμένων, ότι πουλάει πολύ φτηνά και ότι δεν έχω λάβει tracking number)
2. ενημερώθηκα αμέσως ότι ο πωλητής δεν είναι σε θέση να απαντήσει και μπορώ να κάνω escalate to claim (σημαίνει ότι επεμβαίνει σαν "τοποτηρητής" ανάμεσα στις συζητήσεις αγοραστή-πωλητή το paypal).

Μόλις ενημερώθηκα ότι το Paypal αποφάσισε υπέρ μου και μου επιστρέφει τα λεφτα. Όλα μέσα σε 1 ώρα και λιγότερο.

Hello Gerasimos Panagiotou,
We have concluded our investigation into your claim.

Seller's Name:  
Seller's Email: xiaoboyin83@yahoo.com
Seller's Transaction ID: 05H40334LC761181D

Transaction Date: Jan 18, 2013
Transaction Amount: -$19.99 USD
Your Transaction ID: 96G0701830606681D
Case Number: PP-002-169-874-139

Buyer's Transaction ID: 96G0701830606681D

You have received a refund via PayPal in the amount of $19.99 USD.

Θεώρησα σωστό να σας ενημερώσω να πράξετε τα ίδια. Και αν όντως το έχει στείλει τι να πω; Το Paypal δεν θα αποφάσιζε έτσι γρήγορα υπέρ μου αν ήταν σωστός μάλλον...

----------


## PCMan

> Επειδή εγώ ανέφερα την "προσφορά" και κατά κάποιον τρόπο νιώθω υπεύθυνος αν κάτι στραβώσει έστω και για αυτό το ποσό θέλω να σας ενημερώσω ότι:
> 1. έκανα αναφορά στο Paypal resolution center (ότι η καταχώρηση φαίνεται ύποπτη, ότι έχει ανεβασμένο feedback λόγω πωλήσεων φτηνών αντικειμένων, ότι πουλάει πολύ φτηνά και ότι δεν έχω λάβει tracking number)
> 2. ενημερώθηκα αμέσως ότι ο πωλητής δεν είναι σε θέση να απαντήσει και μπορώ να κάνω escalate to claim (σημαίνει ότι επεμβαίνει σαν "τοποτηρητής" ανάμεσα στις συζητήσεις αγοραστή-πωλητή το paypal).
> 
> Μόλις ενημερώθηκα ότι το Paypal αποφάσισε υπέρ μου και μου επιστρέφει τα λεφτα. Όλα μέσα σε 1 ώρα και λιγότερο.
> 
> Hello Gerasimos Panagiotou,
> We have concluded our investigation into your claim.
> 
> ...



Αν θα σου έρθει αυτό που παράγγειλες, τι θα κάνεις?

----------


## makatas

Θα επικοινωνήσω με τον πωλητή ώστε να τον πληρώσω ξανά.

----------


## vasilllis

Eπειδη με εβαλες στην πριζα να το αγορασω για τον μικρο,με ξαναβαλες στην πριζα για το αν ειναι απατεωνας.
http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayIS...k&myworld=true

δειχνει κανονικος.εχει θετικες απο αγοραστες με πολλες θετικες,οι οποιοι εχουν παραλαβει και το συγκεκριμενο προιον και εκτος κινας.Λες να ειναι τοσο ψαγμενος?

----------


## primeras

Δεν ξερω παιδια. Θα περιμενω μεχρι τα μεσα του αλλου μηνα και βλεπουμε... Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα με το ολο θεμα. Μην πανικοβαλομαστε λογω τιμης κλπ. οπως ειπε και ο Νικος παραπανω. Be cool... εξαλου το ποσο ειναι τοσο μικρο... σαν να επινες καφε με τοστακια και τετοια με αλλα 2 ατομα. Ο χρονος θα δειξει...

----------


## PCMan

Κι εμένα πάντως καλός και σοβαρός φαίνεται ο πωλητής μου!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271140152482...84.m1497.l2649
http://myworld.ebay.com/top.seller888
http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...=top.seller888

----------


## DLS 33

Καλημερα.
Ο Θεος βοηθος...το παρηγγειλα και βλεπουμε  :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

> Κι εμένα πάντως καλός και σοβαρός φαίνεται ο πωλητής μου!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271140152482...84.m1497.l2649
> http://myworld.ebay.com/top.seller888
> http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...=top.seller888



Εχεις αγορασει κατι απο αυτον???
Τι πουλαει?  :Smile:

----------


## mtzag

απατεωνες ειναι ολοι αυτοι και την πατησαμε το θεμα ειναι πως θα ξεμπερδεψουμε τα χρηματα αν στειλουνε μια πετρα...
θα πει στειλε πισω την πετρα και ποιος ξερει ποσα θα ειναι τα μεταφορικα να παει πισω η ψευτια που θα στειλουνε....


Το paypal ανοιξα και εγω case εκανα claim και εδωσε ο τυπας ψευτικο tracking number που το τσεκαρα και δεν υπαρχει ...
Τι θα κανω στην περιπτωση που στειλει μια βλακεια ισα ισα για να δειχνει το tracking number στο paypal ?

----------


## kotsos___

Ηρεμίστε ρε παιδιά.. αμα σου χει δώσει ψεύτικο tracking number  το paypal δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει??
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσεις λεφτά..

----------


## GeorgeVita

_Πολλοί πορτοφολάδες στο ebay!_

----------


## DLS 33

Μην απελπιζεστε...ας πουμε οτι καναμε μια Δωρεεα για τα φτωχα παιδια της Κινας....
Τοσα λεφτα χαλαμε στα τσιγαρα κ τους καφεδες..... :Smile: 
  Για 20-25Ε ας πανε στο καλο....τοσα λαχεια αγοραζουμε, ποιος κερδιζει ?  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Τα σχετικά θέματα από το θέμα του  Raspberry μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ.

----------


## mtzag

Λοιπον το tracking number που μου εδωσε δημερα δειχνει οτι υπαρχει και ζητησε o πωλητης να παρει αποφαση το ebay εντος 3 ημερων
αλλα τα θεματατα που παραμενουνε ειναι:
* Αν το tracking number ειναι ενα δεμα οχι για εμενα ?
* Αν το tracking number ειναι δεμα σε εμενα αλλα εχει μεσα κατι ευτελες οπου το paypal θα πει
στειλτο πισω και δωσε trackign number για να αποφασισουμε υπερ σου.
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να παω στο ταχυδρομειο και να πληρωσω συστημενο για κινα και θα ειναι η αποστολη πανω απο 10 ευρω...
οποτε δεν με συμφερει να το στειλω..

και κατι αλλο στο paypal μου λενε requiring your action παταω να απαντησω αλλα δεν μου δινει επιλογη απαντησης.
Πως ζητανε να κανω action οταν δεν μου δινει επιλογη απαντησης ? πως θα στειλω μυνημα ?

--
Μου εστειλε μυνημα το ebay οτι αμα ειναι απατεωνας με καλυπτει...

για δειτε εδω
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321060331056...84.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221180672235...84.m1423.l2649

πρεπει να ειναι ο ιδιος απατεωνας που εχει κανει πολλους λογαριασμους

----------


## vasilllis

xiapoyin
αυτος ειναι απατεωνας.μου εστειλε μηνυμα το ebay να κανω refound .

πολυ μεθοδικοι παντως.2 χρονια πωλητες ειναι.ουε την μεγαλυτερη ληστεια του αιωνα να οργανωνανε.

----------


## mtzag

εγω παντως πηρα το tablet αποπανω και αν δεν στειλει θα του κανω refund απο το ebay.

το προβλημα μονο ειναι σε αυτη την περιπτωση που στειλει του κουτι σκετο χωρις πλακετα μεσα γιατι εκει θα με υπωχρεωσει το paypal
να το στειλω πισω και φανταζομαι τα μεταφορικα θα ειναι πανω απο 10 ευρω.

βεβαια σε αυτη την περιπτωση αν δεν εχει tracking number θα πω οτι δεν μου ηρθε τιποτα και θα παρω παλι refund παιρνοντας ως δωρο την πετρα...
Αλλα μπορει σαν καλος απατεωνας να εχει tracking number.

Σου δωσανε πισω τα λεφτα εσενα ?

----------


## dikos

Καλά ρε παιδιά θέλει πολύ μυαλό για να καταλάβουμε ότι δεν γίνετε να αγοράσεις τάμπλετ και 10αρι κιόλας με *$24.66 μόνο;;;*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321060331056...84.m1423.l2649

----------


## vasilllis

> εγω παντως πηρα το tablet αποπανω και αν δεν στειλει θα του κανω refund απο το ebay.
> 
> το προβλημα μονο ειναι σε αυτη την περιπτωση που στειλει του κουτι σκετο χωρις πλακετα μεσα γιατι εκει θα με υπωχρεωσει το paypal
> να το στειλω πισω και φανταζομαι τα μεταφορικα θα ειναι πανω απο 10 ευρω.
> 
> βεβαια σε αυτη την περιπτωση αν δεν εχει tracking number θα πω οτι δεν μου ηρθε τιποτα και θα παρω παλι refund παιρνοντας ως δωρο την πετρα...
> Αλλα μπορει σαν καλος απατεωνας να εχει tracking number.
> 
> Σου δωσανε πισω τα λεφτα εσενα ?



αφου εγραψα οτι για αυτον μου εστειλε το ebay mail οτι ειναι απατωνας και τον διεγραψε.Κανε τις απαιτουμενες ενεργειες.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για τα δικά σας δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν είναι απατεώνας ή όχι 
Πάντως αν τα πάρετε με 12$ είναι υπερβολικά καλή τιμή 
Ούτε το εργοστάσιο δεν τα έχει τόσο
Τα δικά μου τα κάνω εισαγωγή απευθείας από το εργοστάσιο και δεν καταφέρνω να πάρω τέτοια τιμή (250τεμ και πάνω)
75ε βγαίνει τελική μαζί με εκτελωνισμό 
Παίζει και linux και android και γενικά ότι του βάλεις ακόμα και bios τρίτου κατασκευαστή (πολύ καλύτερο αλλα αργότερο απο το δικό του)
Έχει ελληνικό μενού και πληκτρολόγιο.
Όσο καιρό τα χρησιμοποιώ δεν κολλάνε

σκεφτείτε όμως και αυτό
Τα προβληματικά το εργοστάσιο τι τα κάνει?
αν δουλεύουν αλλά με πιο αργή ταχύτητα ας πούμε
αν αντί για 4GB παίζει μόνο το 2 ή 1gb
κτλ κτλ 
Αν γυρίσουν πίσω λόγω προβλήματος , επισκευαστούν ΔΕΝ πωλούνται καινούργια αλλά ανακατασκευασμένα  
για κοιτάξετε να δείτε μήπως γράφει κάπου refabre?

τότε και η τιμή είναι διαφορετική αρά δικαιολογείται το 22ε και ακριβό είναι

Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σας τα στείλει 
ΑΑΑΑ κυκλοφορούν και κλώνοι με 512ΜΒ ραμ και έρπονται κατά την λειτουργία τους
δείτε εδω http://www.kalarakis.com/html/mk802.html μοιάζει με αυτό που παραγγείλατε? 
Το ΜΚ802ΙΙ ΔΕΝ έχει τροφοδοτικό  
αν σας στέλνει το ΜΚ802+ ή χωρις + τότε  καλή είναι η τιμή τόσο κάνει 
σε ορισμένες κατηγορίες μκ802 παίζουν και τα νεύρα σου μέχρι να ανοίξει ιστοσελίδες ή να καταλάβει που κάνεις κλικ για να ανοίξει το πρόγραμμα

Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε

----------


## PCMan

> Εχεις αγορασει κατι απο αυτον???
> Τι πουλαει?



Από αυτόν πήρα αυτό το μαραφέτι αλλά το έσβησε το ebay. 18 του μηνός το παράγγειλα και 19 το έστειλε. Για να δούμε.

----------


## Spirtos

Τελικά δεν πρόλαβα πριν, και τώρα που έχω "κολλήσει" με το θέμα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...Υπάρχουν διάφοροι πωλητές από 12$ μέχρι 70+. Μερικοί με πολύ καλό & μεγαλο feedback.
Nα πω πάντως ότι από το 2004 μέχρι σήμερα ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με πωλητές από Κίνα στο ebay, όχι βέβαια ότι δεν κυκλοφορεί πολύ λαμογιά, απλά ίσως έτυχε.
Υπάρχουν όντως πολλοί που εμφανίζονται-εξαφανίζονται-επανεμφανίζονται με άλλο όνομα κλπ.

----------


## vasilllis

ε δεν πανε καλα
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a86..._prototype.png

και ψυξη

----------


## DLS 33

xiapoyin.....

Σημερα μου εστειλε το ebay μαιλ...

 απατεωνας....πρεπει να κανω και εγω refound .

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rikomagic-5t...21180672235%26


γνησιο απο οτι λεει.βγαινει λιγο λιγοτερα απο οτι πουλαει το εργοστασιο 65 λιρες με το πιασεκολε dhl express  http://www.cloudsto.com/new-mk802iii...79-detail.html

εχει και .app gia πληκτρολογιο και ποντικι,,

----------


## KOKAR

σήμερα παραγγηλα το παρακάτω στα 11,99$ με free μεταφορικά....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2512178077...84.m1497.l2649

----------


## xrhstos1978

> σήμερα παραγγηλα το παρακάτω στα 11,99$ με free μεταφορικά....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2512178077...84.m1497.l2649



Κώστα μου φαίνεται πως ειναι ο ίδιος 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1GB-Android4...item337f65369b

----------


## dimitris27

ο ιδιος ειναι δεν ειπαρχει σε αυτην την τιμη ατομο που να μην ειναι απατεωνας. το στικακι αυτο κοστιζει γυρω στα 35-40 δολλαρια σε πραγματικη τιμη οτιδηποτε αλλο ειναι λαμογιεξ

----------


## papline

Το παρήγγειλα κι εγώ στις 18 του μήνα με 10 ευρώ και στις 19 το διαγράψανε από το ebay και μου έστειλαν mail που λέει αν δεν μπορέσω να επικοινωνήσω με τον πωλητή μετά από 7 ημέρες να κάνω τα απαραίτητα για να πάρω πίσω τα χρήματα μου.

----------


## dimitris27

κανε τα απαραιτητα απο τωρα λεω εγω μην περιμενεiς λεπτο

----------


## mtzag

Απο τις 4 συναλαγες που εκανα συνολικα στην 1η ο πωλητης επεστρεψε τα χρηματα μονος του πισω σημερα
και ενας αλλος τα επεστρεψε μετα απο καταγγελια στο paypal.

Δηλαδη πηρα τα χρηματα πισω απο 2 συναλαγες και περιμενω τις αλλες 2.

ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 100% ΑΠΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΕΤΕ
ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ.

Αν σας ερθει πακετο και εχει tracking number απο αυτη τη συναλαγη μην το παραλεβετε εχει μεσα κατι που κανει μισο ευρω
και θα σας πει το paypal να το στειλετε πισω και τα μεταφορικα ειναι φαρμακι να παει πισω οποτε η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μην το παραλαβετε
και ετσι να κερδισετε το claim του paypal αλλιως αμα παραλαβετε πρεπει να το στειλετε πισω και να δειξετε tracking number στο paypal
αλλιως θα χασετε το claim.
Εγω ειπα στο ebay & το paypal οτι αμα δεν το ξεκαθαρισει θα καλεσω την αστυνομια...

----------


## dimitris27

Σωστος δεν ειπαρχουνε στικακια με τετοια τιμη το κακο ειναι οτι 10 πωλητες κλεινουν 10 νεοι βγαινουν

----------


## plouf

να κανω μια σχεδον offtopic ερωτηση ... στο πρώτο ποστ λέει "βαρεθηκα να το περιμενω" βαρεθηκε να περιμένει τι ?

----------


## kotsos___

> να κανω μια σχεδον offtopic ερωτηση ... στο πρώτο ποστ λέει "βαρεθηκα να το περιμενω" βαρεθηκε να περιμένει τι ?



τυο θέμα αυτο αποκόπηκε απο εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ight=Raspberry

----------


## dimitris27

εξαφανιστικαν απο το ebay ολοι αυτοι οι ψευτοπωλητες η τους τσιμπισαν η την κοπανησαν!! δεν μπορω να βρω καποια σελιδα με νεα σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## turist

Εγώ δοκιμάζω το MINIX G4 και μπορώ ότι είναι εξαιρετικό για τα λ7 του.

----------


## dimitris27

καλο ειναι αλλα σχετικα λιγο ακριβο σε σχεση με τα αντιστιχα που κυκλοφορουνε στην αγορα πχ mk808 20-30 δολλαρια πιο φτηνο και ακριβος το ιδιο.

----------


## chip

λογικά είναι απάτη...
 τελικό προιον που κοστιζει 70 δολάρια και πωλείται 10 και καταλαβαίνουμε οτι δεν μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί με 10 δολάρια... (διπύρηνα μνήμες wifi κλπ) και έχει πολλα κομάτια και έχει λίγες πωλήσεις και μάλιστα όχι σε αυτό το προιόν ή απατεώνας είναι, η κλεμένα είναι (οπότε πάλι δεν αγοράζω) ή ελατωματικά. Υπάρχει και μια πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα να θέλει να δημιουργήσεις καλή φίμη... αλλά δεν το κάνεις με προιόντα των 70 δολαρίων που τα δίνεις 10....
 και άλλη μια πιθανότητα να πτώχευσε ένας εισαγωγέας και να τα δείνει οσο οσο.... δύσκλο και αυτό....

----------


## dimitris27

η πιο μεγαλη πιθανοτητα ειναι να βγαλουν λεφτα πουλωντας αερα.

Προσοχη ξαναεμφανιστηκαν οι μαιμου πωλητες αποφυγετε αυτα τα δυο!! ο πωλητης ειναι ο  " guo8796 " και ενας αλλος ειναι ο  " 1988along " φιλαρακι του απο οτι φαινετε στο feedback του


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-core-MK...item337f700086

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Dual-cor...item337f700c37

----------


## KOKAR

μπα, εξαφανίστηκαν και αυτοί !!!

----------


## dimitris27

τους εξαυλωσαν!!

ιδου τα αισχη
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Core-Bl...item23276c9c11

----------


## chip

η τελευταια περίπτωση είναι πολύ περίεργη... μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο ένας παλαιός πωλητής με πάρα πολύ καλή φήμη στο ebay και με περίπου 700 πωλήσεις (από άλλα προιόντα) μια μέρα να αποφάσισε να γίνει απαταιώνας για 1000-2000 δολάρια...

μήπως ο κατασκευαστής τα έβγαλε σε σουπερ τιμή λόγω κάποιου ελατώματος ή απλά για να γίνει γνωστό το προϊόν αυτό στην αγορα?

----------


## KOKAR

αν ο πωλητής υπάρχει και την άλλη εβδομάδα τότε θα δούμε

----------


## PCMan

Ρε παιδιά βιάζεστε όλοι να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα νομίζω...

Κατ αρχήν να πω ότι με πείσατε κατά κάποιον τρόπο ότι όλοι αυτοί είναι απατεώνες και έκανα την βλακεία και είπα κι εγώ στις 21 του μηνός ότι είπε ο makatas ποιο πάνω στο paypal.
Το Paypal επικοινώνησε μαζί με τον πωλητή και μου έδωσε tracking number (το οποίο είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να δω που βρίσκεται). Δεν μου είπε τίποτα άλλο και οι επιλογές που μου δίνει είναι να κλείσω το case η να αλλάξω την κατάσταση του σε not as descripted. Το πρώτο δεν θέλω να το κάνω γιατι αν το κλείσω και πάει κάτι στραβά, δεν μπορώ να ξανανοίξω άλλο case και το δεύτερο δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί θα παραλάβω το λιγότερο σε 15 μέρες και το paypal μου λέει να βιαστώ να δώσω απάντηση για να λυθεί η υπόθεση. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω τιποτα, μόνο να επιλέξω αυτά τα δύο. 
Αν περίμενα να δω τι θα γίνει που είναι και το σωστό (το είπα πιο πάνω) και μετά άνοιγα case θα ήμουν καλυμμένος. Τώρα μάλλον πρέπει να κλείσω την υπόθεση και σε περίπτωση που δεν έρθει ή έρθουν πέτρες, σίγουρα χάνω τα λεφτά μου. 

Και ο δικός μου πωλητής δεν είναι registered πλέον αλλά επανέρχεται μετα απο 60 μέρες απο ότι διάβασα. Είτε τον κλείνει το ebay είναι κλείνει τον λογαριασμό απο μόνος του. Σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να τον έχουν κλείσει και άδικα γιατί εμένα μια φορά μου έκλεισαν τον λογαριασμό στο facebook επειδή είχα ψέυτικα στοιχεία λέει(μου έκαναν αναφορά-μετά το έμαθα). Ήθελε ταυτότητα για να το ξαναανοίξω. Λέω μήπως οι πωλητές που πουλάνε ακριβά, τους κάνουν αναφορές για να τους κλείσουν.. Ποιός ξέρει... Πολλά παίζουν. Μην πάει ο νους σας στο κακό πάντως. Εγώ τόσα χρόνια απατεώνα δεν είδα και έχω κάνει πάρα πολλές αγορές.

----------


## xrhstos1978

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Core-Bl...item23276c9c11

----------


## dimitris27

πια αλλη βδομαδα εδω σημερα μπηκε ενας πωλητης σημερα των εξαφανισαν,και οι αλλοι πωλητες μαιμου που σβηστηκαν δεν ειχαν και λιγο feedback,το μονο ελλατωματικο εδω ειναι αυτοι οι sellers, πολυ ευκολα σε παρασυρη αυτη η τιμη το ξερω πειρασμος μακρια σατανα!!

----------


## chip

PCman σκεπσου πόσο κοστίζει ένας διπύρηνος επεξεργαστής (αρμ) πόσο οι μνήμες πόσο πλακέτα 4 επιπέδων κλπ... για να καταλαβεις οτι πρεπει να εισαι πολυ υποψιασμένος σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ιδιαιτερα οταν βλεπει πωλητες με πολύ λιγες πωλήσεις...

----------


## PCMan

> PCman σκεπσου πόσο κοστίζει ένας διπύρηνος επεξεργαστής (αρμ) πόσο οι μνήμες πόσο πλακέτα 4 επιπέδων κλπ... για να καταλαβεις οτι πρεπει να εισαι πολυ υποψιασμένος σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ιδιαιτερα οταν βλεπει πωλητες με πολύ λιγες πωλήσεις...



Δεν ξέρω πόσο στοιχίζουν αυτά. Ξέρω όμως ότι πέρυσι είχα πάρει αυτό με 23€ μαζί με μεταφορικά. Δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς ούτε ένα κόλλημα και μπορώ να πω ότι το βασάνισα αρκετά πάνω στην μηχανή όταν πήγα ζάκυνθο και όταν ξαναέφυγα πάργα. Είχε βραχεί και απο την βροχή αλλά δεν χαμπάριαζε.

Αυτός που το πήρα είναι απο το 2010 στο ebay και έχει 343 πωλήσεις.

----------


## vasilllis

ΤΟ εμαιλ απο ebay που στειλανε


*eBay sent this message to Vasilis Mertzanis (vasilismertzanis).*
Your registered name is included to help confirm this message originated from eBay. Learn more.



*MC015 Important Message from eBay Loss Prevention Department*













Dear χχχχχχχχχς
 we 're writing to let you know that the listing for the following item you bid on has been removed:

321056565310 - 1GB Android4.0 WIFI Mini PC Google Smart TV Box+Fly Mouse Keyboard

We strongly recommend that you do not complete this purchase. Purchases of items listed on eBay but then completed outside of eBay are extremely risky. They are not covered by eBay buyer protection programs and are highly susceptible to fraud. 

For more information on offers to buy or sell outside of eBay, copy this link into a new browser window: 

http://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/policie...ebay-sale.html

***If you've already paid using PayPal***

If you've already paid for the item through eBay and you want to get your money back:

-- You can open a case in our Resolution Centre. You have to wait 7 days from the day you made your payment before you can open a case.
-- To access the Resolution Centre, go to:

http://resolutioncentre.ebay.co.uk

-- Under "I bought an item," select "I haven't received it yet."
-- We'll walk you through the process for getting a refund. Because we removed the listing, you won't be able to look up the seller's contact information.

If you've paid for this item but haven't received it, please open a case in the Resolution Centre:
http://resolutioncentre.ebay.co.uk/

***If you've paid by Western Union or MoneyGram***

If you've paid by Western Union or MoneyGram, contact the company directly (Western Union: 0800 833 833. Outside the UK, call +353 1 24 97 214 or MoneyGram +800 8971 8971).

-- If you paid by check, contact your bank to stop the payment.
-- If you paid by credit card, contact your credit card company to dispute the payment.

Our goal is to keep eBay safe so you can buy confidently. It's rare that something goes wrong with a transaction on eBay. Whenever these events do occur, we try to help as much as possible to resolve the issue.

This is an automated response, so please don't reply to this message. If you still have questions, please click the "Contact Us" link at the left of the eBay Help pages.

Thank you for your understanding.


Regards, 

eBay Trust & Safety


H65696

----------


## makatas

> Ρε παιδιά βιάζεστε όλοι να βγάλετε συμπεράσματα νομίζω...
> 
> Κατ αρχήν να πω ότι με πείσατε κατά κάποιον τρόπο ότι όλοι αυτοί είναι απατεώνες και έκανα την βλακεία και είπα κι εγώ στις 21 του μηνός ότι είπε ο makatas ποιο πάνω στο paypal.
> Το Paypal επικοινώνησε μαζί με τον πωλητή και μου έδωσε tracking number (το οποίο είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να δω που βρίσκεται). Δεν μου είπε τίποτα άλλο και οι επιλογές που μου δίνει είναι να κλείσω το case η να αλλάξω την κατάσταση του σε not as descripted. Το πρώτο δεν θέλω να το κάνω γιατι αν το κλείσω και πάει κάτι στραβά, δεν μπορώ να ξανανοίξω άλλο case και το δεύτερο δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί θα παραλάβω το λιγότερο σε 15 μέρες και το paypal μου λέει να βιαστώ να δώσω απάντηση για να λυθεί η υπόθεση. Δεν μπορώ να γράψω τιποτα, μόνο να επιλέξω αυτά τα δύο. 
> Αν περίμενα να δω τι θα γίνει που είναι και το σωστό (το είπα πιο πάνω) και μετά άνοιγα case θα ήμουν καλυμμένος. Τώρα μάλλον πρέπει να κλείσω την υπόθεση και σε περίπτωση που δεν έρθει ή έρθουν πέτρες, σίγουρα χάνω τα λεφτά μου. 
> 
> Και ο δικός μου πωλητής δεν είναι registered πλέον αλλά επανέρχεται μετα απο 60 μέρες απο ότι διάβασα. Είτε τον κλείνει το ebay είναι κλείνει τον λογαριασμό απο μόνος του. Σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να τον έχουν κλείσει και άδικα γιατί εμένα μια φορά μου έκλεισαν τον λογαριασμό στο facebook επειδή είχα ψέυτικα στοιχεία λέει(μου έκαναν αναφορά-μετά το έμαθα). Ήθελε ταυτότητα για να το ξαναανοίξω. Λέω μήπως οι πωλητές που πουλάνε ακριβά, τους κάνουν αναφορές για να τους κλείσουν.. Ποιός ξέρει... Πολλά παίζουν. Μην πάει ο νους σας στο κακό πάντως. Εγώ τόσα χρόνια απατεώνα δεν είδα και έχω κάνει πάρα πολλές αγορές.



Συνεχίζω να παρακολουθώ και άλλα 2 φόρουμς σχετικά με αυτές τις πωλήσεις.
Όλοι ενημέρωσαν ebay/paypal εγκαίρως, κάποιοι έλαβαν άμεσο refund ('οπως εγώ) και άλλοι έλαβαν tracking number όπως εσύ. Δεν γνωρίζω γιατί συνέβη αυτό, ίσως ο πωλητής είδε υπερβολικά πολλές αιτήσεις επιστροφής και άλλαξε τη στρατηγική του.
Νομίζω ότι εσύ τώρα που έχεις κωδικό αποστολής πρέπει να περιμένεις μέχρι το μέγιστο χρονικό διάστημα ώστε να πεις αν το έλαβες ή όχι.
Πάντως θα έχει πολύ πλάκα αν τελικά όντως το στείλει...

----------


## primeras

Κι εμένα μου στείλανε το ίδιο με τον Βασίλη (vasilimertzani). Τώρα που πήγα να κάνω resolve στο ebay με πετάει έξω επειδή λέει δεν υπάρχει το Item No. Είχα κάνει όμως προσφυγή στο Paypal και από εκεί μου λένε ότι προσπαθούν να επικοινωνίσουν με τον πωλητή μέχρι την 1 φλεβάρη. Μετά βλέπουμε...
Είδομεν... 
Δεν τρελαίνομαι κιόλας... είπαμε ένα καφεδάκι είναι...

----------


## vasilllis

> Κι εμένα μου στείλανε το ίδιο με τον Βασίλη (vasilimertzani). Τώρα που πήγα να κάνω resolve στο ebay με πετάει έξω επειδή λέει δεν υπάρχει το Item No. Είχα κάνει όμως προσφυγή στο Paypal και από εκεί μου λένε ότι προσπαθούν να επικοινωνίσουν με τον πωλητή μέχρι την 1 φλεβάρη. Μετά βλέπουμε...
> Είδομεν... 
> Δεν τρελαίνομαι κιόλας... είπαμε ένα καφεδάκι είναι...




 :Speak to the hand:  Οχι φιλε δεν ειναι ενα καφεδακι.Αν θες πηγαινε πιες τον εξω να τον ευχαριστηθεις,κερασε και τα κοριτσια απεναντι,θα φτασουν τα λεφτα.
Ειναι απατεωνας και θελει πισσα και πουπουλα...

----------


## primeras

> Οχι φιλε δεν ειναι ενα καφεδακι.Αν θες πηγαινε πιες τον εξω να τον ευχαριστηθεις,κερασε και τα κοριτσια απεναντι,θα φτασουν τα λεφτα.
> Ειναι απατεωνας και θελει πισσα και πουπουλα...



Ναι ρε φίλε Βασίλη. Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα που θα λυθεί με όλες αυτές τις κινήσεις που έχουμε κάνει όλοι μας. Θα το φάει το κεφάλι του ο τύπος.

----------


## dimitris27

πολλους καφεδες ρε παιδια πινουμε,αλλο τα 30 δολλαρια (22ε) και αλλο τα 10 και 12 δολλαρια για στικακι και air mouse,ο σκοπος ειναι αυτος να σε τσιτοσουν και αν το στειλει?? οχι ευχαρηστω,προτιμω να δωσο μια και εξω 40 δολ. να το παρω και να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο παρα 10 και να λεω και αν μετα,παντος κοιτουσα στο σκρουτζ τα μαγαζια εκει το εχουν απο 75 μεχρι 120 και βαλε και ολα αυτα για κατι που κανει 28e για το μονοπυρηνο μιλαω αισχροκερδεια στην ελλαδα για αλλη μια φορα.ενας αλλος ελεγε οτι εχει ελληνικη γλωσσα για αυτο να προτιμισουμε το δικο του προιον λες και δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις γλωσσα απο τα settings οτι να ναι, πουλανε το μονοπυρηνο εδω οσο κανει το τετραπυρηνο εξω και παραπανω.

----------


## chip

από έξω δεν έχει δασμούς, ΦΠΑ, προμήθειες εκτελονισμού, υψηλό κόστος αποστολής (μάλλον courier) κόστος τραπεζικής συναλαγής, κόστος για κάληψη των επιστροφών ελατωματικών κλπ... κατα συνέπεια πολύ ακριβά από ελλάδα αλλά όχι οτι είναι απατεώνες οι Έλληνες.. φαίνεται οτι οι ξένοι ειναι οι απατεώνες!!!

----------

xrhstosmp (27-01-13)

----------


## dimitris27

Και βαλε βαλε βγαινει 5-10 φορες πιο ακριβο απο οτι θα το επαιρνες κανονικα,ρεζιλι εχουμε γινει παγκοσμιος καθε μερα σκανδαλα οι παντες κλεβουν και μου λες οτι δεν ειναι απατεωνες εδω.οι τιμες που ειπα ειναι χωρις μεταφορικα,οσο για τους φορους ο καθενας μπορει να παραγγείλει μια 10 αδα απο οποιοδηποτε site και να τα πουλησει 100ε το κομματι.ποιος θα παρει 200 και 500 κομματια απο εξω.κανεις δεν προκειτε να τα αγορασει.εξω σιγουρα αμα δεν προσεχεις την πατας δεν ειναι τιμες αυτες ο καθενας λεει γιατι οχι τι εχω να χασο 10ε ειναι μονο αυτα.

----------


## mtzag

να σας το ξαναπω αν εχετε παρει tracking number μην παραλαβετε δεμα με αυτο το tracking number γιατι αμα εχει μια πετρα μεσα
θα σας πει το paypal στειλτε στην κινα πισω την πετρα με συστημενο και δωστε μου το tracking για να παρετε τα λεφτα πισω.

Για να παει μια πετρα με συστημενο απο εδω στην κινα θα θελει ενα σεβαστο ποσο.

Ειναι απατη το tablet που πηρα κανει κανονικα 300 ευρω και το εδινε 25 αυτα δεν γινονται... ακομα και χαλασμενο να ειναι με 25 ευρω ειναι τζαμπα...
Απο τα 4 κοματια που πηρα στο 1 ζητησε το ebay tracking number δεν ειχε και μου επεστρεψε τα λεφτα
στο αλλο ρωτουσα τον πωλητη αν ειναι απατεωνας και τον απειλουσα για αναφορα και μου τα γυρισε μονος του τα χρηματα γιατι φοβηθηκε οτι θα του χαλουσα προωρα το παιχνιδι.
Στις αλλες 2 συναλαγες δωσανε οι απατεωνες tracking number και στελνουνε κατι που εχει μια πετρα μεσα με σκοπο
οτι δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασια να πληρωσω να ξαναστειλω πισω την πετρα στην κινα.
Οποτε σε αυτες τις 2 συναλαγες που ξερω το tracking number απλως δεν θα τις παραλαβω θα μεινει 15 μερες το δεμα στο ταχυδρομειο και θα παρει τον δρομο
της επιστοφης μονο του χωρις να πληρωσω εγω τα μεταφορικα να παει πισω στην κινα.

Η αλλη λυση ειναι να παραλαβω την πετρα και να βαλω σακουλες μεσα στο δεμα να το φωτογραφισω και να πω στο paypal οτι το δεμα ειτανε αδειο με πειστηριο τις φωτογραφιες
και να πω οτι τι να στειλω πισω στην κινα τον αδειο φακελο ? εντομεταξυ θα εχει και αλλες αναφορες για απατη ο ιδιος πωλητης και θα παρει υπερ μου αποφαση το paypal.
Πουστια αυτος 2πλη πουστια εγω απλα θα παρω τζαμπα την πετρα που θα ειναι κατι ασχετο που κανει 1$

----------


## primeras

Παιδιά νομίζω ότι το ebay αρχίζει να φθείνει. Ίσως επειδή όλος ο κόσμος αγοράζει από εκεί και οι απατεώνες οργιάζουν... 
...δεν ξέρω...
Νομίζω καλό θα ήταν να δοκιμάζατε το www.dhgate.com . Είναι κατεξοχήν κινέζικο site. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα κινέζικα είναι. Έχω κάνει τουλάχιστον 10 αγορες από εκεί χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Ίσως για τα επόμενα 2 ή 5 χρόνια να είναι μια καλή λύση, μέχρι να το μάθουν οι απατεώνες κι αυτό...

Σκεφτείτε το...

----------


## Mimhs

> Παιδιά νομίζω ότι το ebay αρχίζει να φθείνει. Ίσως επειδή όλος ο κόσμος αγοράζει από εκεί και οι απατεώνες οργιάζουν... 
> ...δεν ξέρω...
> Νομίζω καλό θα ήταν να δοκιμάζατε το www.dhgate.com . Είναι κατεξοχήν κινέζικο site. Έτσι κι αλλιώς όλα κινέζικα είναι. Έχω κάνει τουλάχιστον 10 αγορες από εκεί χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Ίσως για τα επόμενα 2 ή 5 χρόνια να είναι μια καλή λύση, μέχρι να το μάθουν οι απατεώνες κι αυτό...
> 
> Σκεφτείτε το...




δεν βλεπω να εχει  paypal αυτο που λες

----------


## papline

Τελικά πολύ καλό για να 'ναι αληθινό!!! Μόλις μου επιστράφηκαν τα χρήματα μου μετά από καταγγελία στο ebay ότι η καταχώρηση είναι ύποπτη κτλ. όπως έγραψε κι άλλος φίλος παραπάνω και ότι με το track number που μου δόθηκε  δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω την παραγγελία μου (μούφα το track number). Αρχικά μου ήρθε mail ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένω μέχρι τις 1 Φλεβάρη, στη συνέχεια άλλο mail ότι ο πωλητής απάντησε και ότι σε 72 ώρες θα διευθετηθεί το θέμα και τελικά πριν λίγο με νέο mail ενημερώθηκα ότι δεν μπόρεσαν να εντοπίσουν ούτε αυτοί το δέμα με τις πληροφορίες που τους δόθηκαν από τον πωλητή κι έτσι μου επιστράφηκαν τα χρήματα. Όλα αυτά έγιναν από την Πέμπτη το μεσημέρι και μετά.

----------


## PCMan

Βρε εγώ τι σκ@τα να κάνω?




> *Status*
> 
> The seller has responded to our request  for tracking information. We haven’t confirmed the tracking information  yet but wanted to share it with you.
> 
> China Post tracking  # RB261922777CN 
> *What happens next
> *Please review the information and let us know how you would like to proceed.
> If you've resolved this problem, you can cancel this claim anytime.
> If you received the item but it's different than you expected, you can change your reason for this claim.



Αυτές τις 2 επιλογές έχω και δεν μπορώ να γράψω κάτι άλλο.

Κάπου αλλού λεει "We automatically close disputes after 20 days"

----------


## mtzag

και εμενα τα ιδια μου λεει και εχω σκοπο να μην παραλαβω το δεμα αν φτασει κατι εδω με το tracking που δινει
απο την αλλη σκευτομαι και να το παραλαβω και να βγαλω φωτογραφιες οτι ειτανε κενο γιατι αμα βγαλω φωτογραφια μια
πετρα να πρεπει να στειλω πισω την πετρα που ζυγιζει πολυ.

----------


## mitsos130

Καλή σας ημέρα. Δυστυχώς πιάστηκα και εγώ κότσος από κινέζο απατεώνα. Πιστεύω όμως ότι απο τη στιγμή που το tracking number είναι μούφα και τα έξοδα αποστολής είναι μηδενικά, το δέμα, εάν έρθει ποτέ κάτι, δεν θα παραδωθεί συστημένο και με επιβεβαίωση. Απο Κίνα δεν έχω παραλάβει τίποτα σαν συστημένο. Απλά οι τύποι προσπαθούν να κερδίσουν χρόνο.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... νομίζω ότι το ebay αρχίζει να φθείνει. Ίσως επειδή όλος ο κόσμος αγοράζει από εκεί και οι απατεώνες οργιάζουν ...



Πόσες αγοραπωλησίες έχεις Νικήτα και έχεις βγάλει αυτό το συμπέρασμα?.
Εγώ έχω *680* και όλες ήταν μια χαρά. Κάτι μικροπροβληματάκια αλλά τίποτα
το τραγικό.

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω οτι είσαι πάρα, μα πάρα πολύ λάθος. Οι απατεώνες 
εμφανίζονται όταν υπάρχουν θύματα . Απο μόνοι τους δεν θα είχαν θέση εφόσον,
δεν θα βρίσκαν ανταπόκριση. 

Το αν αγοράζει όλος ο κόσμος απο κει, είναι άλλο θέμα, και οχι απαραίτητα κακό.
 Απλά το eBay θέλει εμπειρία, να γνωρίζεις "Αγγλικά", και να είσαι συγκρατημένος 
σαν άνθρωπος, για να μην δελεάζεσαι με το οποιοδήποτε @#%%$# που θα δείς.

Το συγκρατημένος σαν άνθρωπος, μπορεί να σου χτυπάει και σαν συντηρητικός 
στα αυτιά σου, αλλά στο eBay δεν υπάρχουν θέσεις για τολμηρούς. 

Πέρυσι αν και έχω iPad είχα βρει μια προσφορά με ενα καινούργιο iPad1 που το 
έδινε 70$ (κάπου 50€) με μεταφορικά. Φυσικά το προσπέρασα ... σφυρίζοντας.

Τι ????. Μπορεί να ήταν αλήθεια ?. Ίσως αν το έδινε η ("αλυσίδα") Sure Electronics
που θα είχε 50000 (απο 50000 συνολικά) Positive FeedBack, θα το σκεφτόμουν.

Μεμονωμένα μέλη του eBay που πουλάνε κάτι "πιασάρικό" με FeeddBack μονοψήφιο 
ή διψήφιο νούμερο και συνολικό <99%, σε τιμή ξεφτίλα, είναι συνήθως απατεώνες
που εκκολάπτονται. 

Ασφαλώς και μπορεί να την πατήσει και κάποιος που ξέρει και έχει εμπειρία, απλά 
μειώνεις τις πιθανότητες ...

----------


## mtzag

προταση αλλη για οσους εδωσε ο απατεωνας tracking number απο το να μην παραλαβει ή
αν παραλαβει να πει οτι ειχε ναυλον μεσα το δεμα και ειτανε αδειο υπάρχει ?

Αμα δεν παραλαβεις ή πεις οτι ειτανε αδεια η συσκευασια αμα παραλάβεις θα σε δικαιώσει το ebay/paypal στο claim ?

----------


## makatas

> προταση αλλη για οσους εδωσε ο απατεωνας tracking number απο το να μην παραλαβει ή
> αν παραλαβει να πει οτι ειχε ναυλον μεσα το δεμα και ειτανε αδειο υπάρχει ?
> 
> Αμα δεν παραλαβεις ή πεις οτι ειτανε αδεια η συσκευασια αμα παραλάβεις θα σε δικαιώσει το ebay/paypal στο claim ?



Είναι ο κωδικός traceable;
Αν δεν σου δίνει αποτελέσματα, μίλα με ebay/paypal ξανά και πες τους ότι το tracking number δεν δουλεύει.

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σε δικαιώσει το θέμα είναι να αποφύγεις να φτάσεις σε αυτό το σημείο

----------


## mtzag

ναι δινει αποτελεσματα εχει στειλει ο απατεωνας δεν ειναι το θεμα αυτο
το θεμα ειναι οτι μεσα εχει κατι που κανει 0.1$ με σκοπο να σκεφτω την ταλαιπωρια και τα μεταφορικα να το στειλω πισω
και να κερδισει το claim αυτο πως θα αποφυγω το να το στειλω πισω δηλαδη χωρις να το στειλω πισω να κερδισω το claim.
Αν δεν το παραλαβω μπορει να το δει το paypal οτι δεν το παρελαβα ?

----------


## kotsos___

συγνωμη αλλα αν σου εχει στειλει πετρα, γιατι πρεπει να την στειλεις πισω??
ξερω οτι αν ερθει και δεν ειναι αυτο που παρήγκειλες πρέπει να το στειλεις πισω, αλλα στείλε εναν αδειο φάκελο συστημενο που θα βγει 2-3 ευρώ, και στα @@..
έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτος έπεξε πρωτος πουστιά..

----------


## primeras

> Πόσες αγοραπωλησίες έχεις Νικήτα και έχεις βγάλει αυτό το συμπέρασμα?.
> Εγώ έχω *680* και όλες ήταν μια χαρά. Κάτι μικροπροβληματάκια αλλά τίποτα
> το τραγικό.
> 
> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω οτι είσαι πάρα, μα πάρα πολύ λάθος. Οι απατεώνες 
> εμφανίζονται όταν υπάρχουν θύματα . Απο μόνοι τους δεν θα είχαν θέση εφόσον,
> δεν θα βρίσκαν ανταπόκριση. 
> 
> Το αν αγοράζει όλος ο κόσμος απο κει, είναι άλλο θέμα, και οχι απαραίτητα κακό.
> ...



Κοιτα Γρηγορη... και χρονια πολλα για προχθες, αγορες απο internet εχω κανει συνολικα 50 πανω-κατω. Αρα καταλαβαινεις οτι εχω βγει στην πιατσα σχετικα προσφατα. Το συμπερασμα για το ebay το εβγαλα (κακως ισως)απο το εδω γραφομενα. Μεχρι την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα εκανα αγορες μονο απο τον κινεζο που ανεφερα προηγουμενως χωρις κανενα προβλημα γυρω στις 10 το συνολο μονο απο αυτον. Σιγουρα οι απατεωνες υπαρχουν παντου και παντα. Παντως εαν εχεις οντως κανει τοσες πολλες αγορες, τοτε αναθεωρω αυτα που ειπα ως προς την φερεγγειοτητα του eBay. Ωστοσω επιμενω ως προς το αλλο site με τη μικρη πειρα που εχω.                     ΥΓ.Συγχωρεστε με που τα γραφω ολα μαζεμενα και δυσαναγνωστα χωρις τονους αλλα γραφω αυτη τη στιγμη απο το tablet με περιορισμενο πληκτρολογιο.

----------


## mtzag

θα του στειλω πισω φακελο αλλα δεν θα ειναι αδειος θα του βαλω δωρο κατι σε οξυ/δηλητηριο/τοξικο θα δειξει.
Εχω πολλα κατα νου.. παντως σιγουρα θα παθει πλακα ο κινεζος.

----------


## moutoulos

Νικήτα σε ευχαριστώ (για τα Χρόνια Πολλά).
 :Smile: 

Τώρα, σχετικά με eBay. Εντάξει δεν έχω 680, αλλά έχω 658-675 κάπου εκεί, δεν θυμάμαι 
ακριβώς. Να ξέρεις οτι αυτό που είπα για την εμπειρία είναι λίγο σχετικό. Μπορεί κάποιος
να έχει 1000 δοσοληψίες αλλά μυαλό να μην έχει βάλει. Και άλλος με 100 να είναι expert.

Tips:
Μπορείς να πάρεις μια καλύτερη "γευση" απο τον seller που πας να αγοράσεις διαβάζοντας 
οχι τα θετικά σχόλια, αλλά τα *αρνητικά*. Απλά με αυτό τον τρόπο παίρνεις/κάνεις μια πιο 
άμεση "γνωριμία" με τον seller. Τώρα βέβαια αν δεν έχει αρνητικά σχόλια, ακόμα καλύτερα.

Γιατί είναι άλλο να δείς οτι το έστειλε σε άλλο χρώμα, και άλλο να δεις, δεν συνεργάστηκε.

----------

primeras (27-01-13)

----------


## mitsos130

Εάν το ebay δεχθεί ενστάσεις από όλους τους αγοραστές των συγκεκριμένων  πωλητών, ότι στο δέμα που παρέλαβαν βρήκαν σκουπίδια, είναι δυνατόν να δικαιώσει τους μισούς;

----------


## DLS 33

Αυτο λεει οτι κανει  

S19C Smart Android 4.1.2 DRM 1GB 4GB Flash TV Box Mini HDMI TV Stick Dual Core Media Player (White) 
 USD 46.40 
Τι λετε ? αξιζει ?

http://www.everbuying.com/product271901.html

----------


## makatas

Η τιμή τους σε φυσιολογικές περιστάσεις κινείται από 35 για μονοπυρηνα σε 70-80 για dual core.
Καλό φαίνεται αυτό είναι και φθηνότερο από οσο λες. 38.12 USD

----------


## vasilllis

> Η τιμή τους σε φυσιολογικές περιστάσεις κινείται από 35 για μονοπυρηνα σε 70-80 για dual core.
> Καλό φαίνεται αυτό είναι και φθηνότερο από οσο λες. 38.12 USD



Για πια απο ολα ??
Ολα αυτα δεν ειναι γνησια ετσι?made in chnina ειναι.

----------


## makatas

Το δεύτερο λινκ που έδωσε.
Μα όλα Κινέζικα είναι

----------


## vasilllis

> Το δεύτερο λινκ που έδωσε.
> Μα όλα Κινέζικα είναι



sto post 67 αυτο που εχω αναρτησει ειναι απο την rikomagic.Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτη ειναι η επισημη version.Αν τωρα εννοεις οτι και αυτα κατασκευαζονται στην κινα παω πασο.Αν και εδω ξερουμε οτι δεν ειναι μια φτηνη απομιμιση και τα 512 mb ειναι 512 και οχι 50 η 100

----------


## makatas

> sto post 67 αυτο που εχω αναρτησει ειναι απο την rikomagic.Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτη ειναι η επισημη version.Αν τωρα εννοεις οτι και αυτα κατασκευαζονται στην κινα παω πασο.Αν και εδω ξερουμε οτι δεν ειναι μια φτηνη απομιμιση και τα 512 mb ειναι 512 και οχι 50 η 100



Ναι σωστα τα λες αυτό της Ricomagic φαίνεται να είναι το πρωτοπόρο προϊόν. 
Από εκεί και πέρα έχουν βγει κλώνοι, αντίγραφα κλπ. που δεν ξέρω αν είναι αξιόπιστα εξίσου. Πάντως σε όσα έχω ψάξει ποτέ δεν υπήρχε θέμα χαμηλότερης RAM σε αντίγραφα

----------


## dimitris27

Παιδια μεγαλη ευκαιρια εδω  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Google-Andro...item3a7df26321

εξασφαλιζει σιγουρο ανοιγμα case σε paypal!!

εχει και τετραπυρινα tablet με 10ε αυτος ο πωλητης ο απατη και αν ο απατιαν!!!
απιστευτο δεν σταματανε να φυτρωνουν!!

----------


## dimitris27

> Ναι σωστα τα λες αυτό της Ricomagic φαίνεται να είναι το πρωτοπόρο προϊόν. 
> Από εκεί και πέρα έχουν βγει κλώνοι, αντίγραφα κλπ. που δεν ξέρω αν είναι αξιόπιστα εξίσου. Πάντως σε όσα έχω ψάξει ποτέ δεν υπήρχε θέμα χαμηλότερης RAM σε αντίγραφα



 το uhost u1a ειναι οτι καλυτερο πιστευω απο τις τοσες υλοποιησεις που εχουνε βγει το mk802 κανει ενα μιση λεπτο να φορτωσει το android αυτο σε μισο λεπτο το φορτωσε ασε που εχει να κανεις τερματισμο η reset,και το ποιο σημαντικο δεν υπερθερμαίνεται.

http://www.squidoo.com/uhost-vs-mk80...-pc-comparison

----------


## papline

Μόλις διαπίστωσα ότι τα feedback που έχουν είναι μεταξύ τους δηλαδή αν δεις τα θετικά feedback ενός χρήστη και πας σ' αυτούς θα δεις ότι και αυτοί έχουν θετικά feedback από τον προηγούμενο. Μεγάλη μεγαλοαπάτη!

----------


## vasilllis

> το uhost u1a ειναι οτι καλυτερο πιστευω απο τις τοσες υλοποιησεις που εχουνε βγει το mk802 κανει ενα μιση λεπτο να φορτωσει το android αυτο σε μισο λεπτο το φορτωσε ασε που εχει να κανεις τερματισμο η reset,και το ποιο σημαντικο δεν υπερθερμαίνεται.
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/uhost-vs-mk80...-pc-comparison



ποιο ειναι αυτο?που το βρισκουμε???

----------


## dimitris27

http://www.mcbub.com/item/Uhost-U1A-...-Black-152198/

----------


## vasilllis

> http://www.mcbub.com/item/Uhost-U1A-...-Black-152198/



Δημητρη μεταξυ των δυο εδυ θα επαρινες αυτο???
Αυτο το μαγαζι που προτεινεις ειναι δοκιμασμενο??Επειδη το συγκεκριμενο ειναι out of stock και δεν εχω ψωνισει εκτος ebay για αυτο ρωταω.Να επιμεινω σε αυτο?
Και αλλη μια ερωτηση.Αυτο ειναι απομιμιση καποιου κατασκευαστη??

----------


## tigreos

Ρε παιδιά κατά πόσο αξίζει η αγορά του να μας πει κάποιος που το έχει είδη στην κατοχή (όσο ποιο λεπτομερές γίνετε) του ώστε να έχουμε μια ποιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη....

----------


## makatas

> Παιδια μεγαλη ευκαιρια εδω  
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Google-Andro...item3a7df26321



Πάντως άσχετα αν αυτό είναι απάτη, θεωρώ αυτό το στυλ της υλοποίησης (μεγαλύτερο κουτάκι, βολικό για δίπλα στην τηλεόραση και με τηλεχειριστήριο) καλύτερο από το απλό μεγέθους στικ.
Το UHOST το είχα χαλβαδιάσει αλλά πρέπει απαραίτητα να εφοδιαστούμε και με ένα air mouse για δουλειά της προκοπής.

Συνεπώς η τιμή ανεβαίνει αρκετά και θα περιμένω κι άλλο.

----------


## xrhstos1978

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-WD-Eleme...item3a7df262f9  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## tigreos

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-WD-Eleme...item3a7df262f9



off topic αλλά πολύ γέλιο.....

----------


## dimitris27

Ναι αυτο θα επαιρνα βασιλη για τους λογους που αναφερα παραπανω, βασικα ιδι το εχω,αλλα δεν το πηρα απο αυτο το καταστημα,τωρα για να δεις αν ειναι ενταξει μπορεις να ψαξεις για reviews ατομων που αγορασανε πραγματα απο εκει,αν ειναι εκτος στοκ δες στο http://www.geekbuying.com/ που το εχει 22ε απο οτι ειδα τωρα.
δεν νομιζω να ειναι απομιμηση καποιου κατασκευαστη το σιτε ειναι αυτο http://www.smallart.com.cn/en/index.asp
ετσι οπως εγινε το ebay τελευταια δισταζω πολυ να ψωνισω ακομα και σε κανονικες τιμες σε καποιους πωλητες βλεπω ατομα να τους αφηνουν feedback χωρις να εχουν λαβει το προιον λεγοντας θα αφησουν ξανα και αλλο μολις το λαβουν και αλλες μπουρδες. παντος ολα δειχνουν οτι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερο απο το mk802 και στο google store βλεπει πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα και κατεβαζει εφαρμογες που το mk δεν μπορει να κατεβασει.

----------


## mtzag

καντε τα report αμα τα βλεπετε να τους κοπει η φορα

----------


## xrhstos1978

εστειλα mail στο ebay

----------


## dimitris27

μη οχι θα χασουμε τον δισκο ειναι μεγαλη ευκαιρια!!  :Tongue2:

----------


## xrhstos1978

ΠΡΟΛΑΒΕΝΕΙΣ  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 




> μη οχι θα χασουμε τον δισκο ειναι μεγαλη ευκαιρια!!

----------


## dimitris27

Προλαβα και πηρα 100 κομματια νιωθο πολυ τυχερος σημερα!!  :Lol: 
εγγυημενος πωλητης μαζι με την μαιμου του, δεν χανεις τα λεφτα σου με τιποτα (αυτα σε χανουν)!!
θα κανω αιτηση στο ebay να προστατευει αυτους τους καημενους πωλητες κριμα ειναι μεροκαματιαρηδες!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι αυτο θα επαιρνα βασιλη για τους λογους που αναφερα παραπανω, βασικα ιδι το εχω,αλλα δεν το πηρα απο αυτο το καταστημα,τωρα για να δεις αν ειναι ενταξει μπορεις να ψαξεις για reviews ατομων που αγορασανε πραγματα απο εκει,αν ειναι εκτος στοκ δες στο http://www.geekbuying.com/ που το εχει 22ε απο οτι ειδα τωρα.
> δεν νομιζω να ειναι απομιμηση καποιου κατασκευαστη το σιτε ειναι αυτο http://www.smallart.com.cn/en/index.asp
> ετσι οπως εγινε το ebay τελευταια δισταζω πολυ να ψωνισω ακομα και σε κανονικες τιμες σε καποιους πωλητες βλεπω ατομα να τους αφηνουν feedback χωρις να εχουν λαβει το προιον λεγοντας θα αφησουν ξανα και αλλο μολις το λαβουν και αλλες μπουρδες. παντος ολα δειχνουν οτι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερο απο το mk802 και στο google store βλεπει πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα και κατεβαζει εφαρμογες που το mk δεν μπορει να κατεβασει.



Δημητρη καλημερα
Θα το παραγγειλω απο το geekbuying που μου προτεινεις.Αν δεν δοκιμασουμε τελικα δεν προκειται να βγαλουμε και μια ακρη ποιο ειναι καλυτερο και ποιο οχι.
Εγω το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι το καταστημα ,αν ειναι αληθινο και αν στελνει οντως αυτα που παραγγελνεις,για αυτο και σε ρωτησα.

----------


## dimitris27

Καλημερα billy, διαβασα καποια σχολια απο αγοραστες ενταξει μου φαινετε για την ωρα,περιμενε μην παραγγειλης τιποτα περιμενω το rc12 air mouse απο αυτο το καταστημα σε προλαβα εχει λιγες μερες που το παρηγγηλα.εσυ πιο-πια air mouse εχεις? βασικα εχεις αλλα android στικακια αν ναι πια?

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημερα billy, διαβασα καποια σχολια απο αγοραστες ενταξει μου φαινετε για την ωρα,περιμενε μην παραγγειλης τιποτα περιμενω το rc12 air mouse απο αυτο το καταστημα σε προλαβα εχει λιγες μερες που το παρηγγηλα.εσυ πιο-πια air mouse εχεις? βασικα εχεις αλλα android στικακια αν ναι πια?



αχαχ.
δεν σε προλαβα.Παραγγειλα αυτο και το rc12.Οχι δεν ειχα καποιο,ειχα παραγγειλει απο τον απατεωνα οπου με ενημερωσε σχετικα το ebay και σημερα το πρωι εκανε refound τελικα τα χρηματα.
Για αυτο σε ρωτησα ,επειδη περα απο ebay δεν εχω γνωσεις,τεσπα.Και τα δυο παραγγελθηκαν απο τον ιδιο πωλητη.
Οι τιμες δεν μου φαινονται τσαμπα(για τα κινεζικα προιοντα παντα)

.ειδωμεν

----------


## xrhstos1978

> εστειλα mail στο ebay



η απαντηση 

Καλημέρα αγαπητέ Χρήστο, 

σας ευχαριστούμε που επικοινωνήσατε με το Ελληνικό Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών του eBay, για να μας ρωτήσετε για τον πωλητή.
Όπως κι εσείς μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε, από την σελίδα που μας αποστείλατε, ο συγκεκριμένος πωλητής δεν είναι πλέον χρήστης στο eBay.  Καθώς είναι σημαντική η διατήρηση της προστασίας των προσωπικών  δεδομένων των μελών, δεν μπορούμε να σας αναφέρουμε επακριβώς τους  λόγους που οδήγησαν στην απόφαση αυτή.

----------


## dimitris27

> η απαντηση 
> 
> Καλημέρα αγαπητέ Χρήστο, 
> 
> σας ευχαριστούμε που επικοινωνήσατε με το Ελληνικό Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών του eBay, για να μας ρωτήσετε για τον πωλητή.
> Όπως κι εσείς μπορείτε να διαπιστώσετε, από την σελίδα που μας αποστείλατε, ο συγκεκριμένος πωλητής δεν είναι πλέον χρήστης στο eBay.  Καθώς είναι σημαντική η διατήρηση της προστασίας των προσωπικών  δεδομένων των μελών, δεν μπορούμε να σας αναφέρουμε επακριβώς τους  λόγους που οδήγησαν στην απόφαση αυτή.



καλημερα σας και καληνυχτα σας σχετικα με τον ευπαθεστατο πωλητη ο οποιος δεν ειναι χρηστης αλλα καταχραστης οπως δηλωνει ο ιδιος,δεν μπορουμε να σας εξηπηρετησουμε και ας στηλατε μηνημα στην απεθαντη και αν οχι ζωντανη βοηθεια και του χρονου με υγεια :Lol:

----------


## DLS 33

ελα μην απελπιζεσαι.....
πανε 30Ε και απο μενα.......

----------


## vasilllis

> ελα μην απελπιζεσαι.....
> πανε 30Ε και απο μενα.......



Γιατι? Δεν τα περνεις πισω?

----------


## DLS 33

περιμενω... :Smile:

----------


## dimitris27

μιας και περιμενουμε δεν κανουμε μερικες ευκαιριακες παραγγελιες εδω σε αυτον τον συμπαθεστατο πωλητη

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4GB-Google-A...item43b846ffda

τωρα νεες παραγγελειες φαντασμα ebay exclusive!!

----------


## makatas

Αρκετά μου άρεσαν οι τιμες στο geekbuying.
Φαίνεται στο στυλ των dealextreme,buyincoins,ahappydeal
Είμαι σίγουρος δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα.

----------


## dimitris27

> Αρκετά μου άρεσαν οι τιμες στο geekbuying.
> Φαίνεται στο στυλ των dealextreme,buyincoins,ahappydeal
> Είμαι σίγουρος δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα.



αντε να δουμε ναι εχει αρκετα καλες τιμες το τετραπυρηνο κανει 70ε τιμη μπομπα!!!
αναρωτιεμε ποσο θα εχει στην ελλαδα οταν το φερουνε 200ε??

----------


## makatas

Αν ενδιαφέρεστε για linux όπως εγώ, googl-άρετε πρώτα αν υπάρχει υποστήριξη στον επεξεργαστή.
Τα πολυπύρηνα δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν ακόμα...πάντως αναρωτιέμαι πόσο θα πέσουν οι τιμές ακόμα και τι μας έρχεται.
Μικρά τα ποσά τώρα αλλά δεν θέλω να την ξαναπατήσω όπως τότε που πήρα φλασάκι 64MB με 75 ευρώ και χαιρόμουν.

----------


## dimitris27

εχουν βγει linux για το τετραπυρηνο ιδη τα ubuntu 11.10 τα οποια απο οτι διαβασα και ειδα σε βιντεακι δουλευουν σφαιρα,το mk802 εχει μεχρι στιγμης τα περισσοτερα linux οπως puppy,ubuntu,lubuntu,bodhi,xubuntu κτλ
επισης εχουν βγει ubuntu για mk802 iii mk808 και οπoιο αλλο εχει το ιδιο ολοκληρωμενο.για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες incert coin to continue!! 
αν δεν κανω λαθος μεσα στον χρονο θα βγει οκταπυρηνο!! αστα να πανε!!

----------


## PCMan

Εμένα άλλαξε κατάσταση μόνο του αφού δεν έκανα τίποτα. Τώρα είναι στο στάδιο "being reviewed by paypal" και πιο αναλυτικά λέει "We review the information the buyer and seller have provided. We try to  reach a final decision quickly, but complex cases may take longer and  require additional information from the buyer or seller".

Άντε να δούμε.

----------


## vasilllis

> εχουν βγει linux για το τετραπυρηνο ιδη τα ubuntu 11.10 τα οποια απο οτι διαβασα και ειδα σε βιντεακι δουλευουν σφαιρα,το mk802 εχει μεχρι στιγμης τα περισσοτερα linux οπως puppy,ubuntu,lubuntu,bodhi,xubuntu κτλ
> επισης εχουν βγει ubuntu για mk802 iii mk808 και οπoιο αλλο εχει το ιδιο ολοκληρωμενο.για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες incert coin to continue!! 
> αν δεν κανω λαθος μεσα στον χρονο θα βγει οκταπυρηνο!! αστα να πανε!!



Kαλα απο αυτα εχω χορτασει,καθε μηνα πετανε κανα κιλο Mbs και κανα δυο φλιτζανια πυρηνες.Και ολα σερνονται .
ΑΝ παιζει το λειτουργικο android για μενα δεν χρειαζεται να ασχοληθεις με τιποτα αλλο,ουτως η αλλως ειναι περιορισμενες οι δυνατοτητες για κατι αλλο.Αρκει το λειτουργικο να υποστηριζει περιφερειακα ,τοτε δεν θες τιποτα αλλο.





> Εμένα άλλαξε κατάσταση μόνο του αφού δεν έκανα τίποτα. Τώρα είναι στο στάδιο "being reviewed by paypal" και πιο αναλυτικά λέει "We review the information the buyer and seller have provided. We try to  reach a final decision quickly, but complex cases may take longer and  require additional information from the buyer or seller".
> 
> Άντε να δούμε.



Νικο εμενα μου εστειλε μειλ χτες το ebay να κανω μια τελευταια προσπαθεια επικοινωνιας,τους απαντησα οτι μου στειλανε το συγκεκριμενο μειλ και ηρθε απαντηση οτι θα επιστραφουν τα λεφτα στο paypal.

----------


## dimitris27

> Kαλα απο αυτα εχω χορτασει,καθε μηνα πετανε κανα κιλο Mbs και κανα δυο φλιτζανια πυρηνες.Και ολα σερνονται .
> ΑΝ παιζει το λειτουργικο android για μενα δεν χρειαζεται να ασχοληθεις με τιποτα αλλο,ουτως η αλλως ειναι περιορισμενες οι δυνατοτητες για κατι αλλο.Αρκει το λειτουργικο να υποστηριζει περιφερειακα ,τοτε δεν θες τιποτα αλλο.
> 
> 
> 
> Νικο εμενα μου εστειλε μειλ χτες το ebay να κανω μια τελευταια προσπαθεια επικοινωνιας,τους απαντησα οτι μου στειλανε το συγκεκριμενο μειλ και ηρθε απαντηση οτι θα επιστραφουν τα λεφτα στο paypal.



ενοειτε οτι το περνεις για το android αλλα καλα ειναι να υποστιριζει και αλλα λειτουργικα ποικιλια!!

----------


## makatas

Πάντως συνεχίζω να προτιμώ το εργαλείο που είναι σαν μικρό κουτί και όχι αυτό που είναι σαν USB flash.
Κάποια έχουν περισσότερες θύρες, ακόμα και θύρα video out.
Και με το μέγεθος τους μπορούν να κάτσουν όμορφα δίπλα στην τηλεόραση και όχι να φοβάσαι μήπως τα καλώδια το πάρουν παραμάζεμα.
Ξαφνιάζομαι που δεν βγαίνουν αρκετά στο στυλ αυτό, πάω να χαζέψω μία στο geekbuying

----------


## dimitris27

ναι συμφωνο και εγω στης πολλες εισοδους,εξοδους αλλα το φτηνοτερο εχει σχεδον 60ε το μονοπυρηνο οποτε δεν συμφερει,καλη διασκεδαση :Wink: 

να μην ξεχνιομαστε ο δισκος φυτρωσε ξανα αρχισα τις παραγγελειες για αληθινες ευκαιριες στο παρακατω λινκ.εγγυημενες αποστολες ανημερα του αγιου φανουριου!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-WD-Eleme...item4ac0f63f0f

Απιστευτος πωλητης εχει 150 feedback χωρις να εχει στειλη τιποτα απο προηγουμενες παραγγελιες και εκει αγοραζει ο κοσμος!!δειτε στο προφιλ του feedback εγγυηση μη παραδοσης !!!!

----------


## mitsos130

Σήμερα παρέλαβα το υποτιθέμενο Android tv box και είχε μέσα σε φακελάκι ένα νόμισμα!!!
DSC018733.jpg    Ευτυχώς όμως έγεινε επιστροφή πριν το παραλάβω. 
Η πλάκα είναι πως το συγκεκριμένο νόμισμα είναι συλλεκτικό και πρέπει να έχει αξία!!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Ευτυχώς όμως έγεινε επιστροφή πριν το παραλάβω.



Στον "εντοπισμό αντικειμένου" των ΕΛΤΑ γράφει: Τόπος Σάρωσης:  ΚΑΛΟΧΩΡΙ.  Περιγραφή:  Επίδοση, *Κατάσταση Επίδοσης:  ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΣ*

----------


## dimitris27

μαιμου μου φαινετε το νομισμα,μπας και εισαι συλλεκτης και δεν το παραδεχεσαι?
ξερεις τα νομισματα φερνουν καλη τυχη  :Huh:

----------


## mitsos130

> Στον "εντοπισμό αντικειμένου" των ΕΛΤΑ γράφει: Τόπος Σάρωσης:  ΚΑΛΟΧΩΡΙ.  Περιγραφή:  Επίδοση, *Κατάσταση Επίδοσης:  ΕΠΙΤΥΧΗΣ*



Δηλαδή μπορεί να ζητήσει και τα ρέστα ο απατεώνας;

----------


## dimitris27

τα ρεστα του τα στειλε δεν βλεπεις το νομισμα!!
φανταζομαι εκαντοταδες αν μη χιλιαδες ατομα τον κυνηγανε απο ebay-paypal τι να πρωτοπρολαβει να κανει!!

----------


## makatas

> Σήμερα παρέλαβα το υποτιθέμενο Android tv box και είχε μέσα σε φακελάκι ένα νόμισμα!!!
> DSC018733.jpg    Ευτυχώς όμως έγεινε επιστροφή πριν το παραλάβω. 
> Η πλάκα είναι πως το συγκεκριμένο νόμισμα είναι συλλεκτικό και πρέπει να έχει αξία!!!



Φίλε πως γίνεται και σου έφτασε κιόλας; Ακόμα κι αν είναι μόνο νόμισμα, ήρθε πολύ γρήγορα!

----------


## mtzag

αρα σε εμας που οι απατεωνες εχουνε δωσει tracking number και εκρεμει η υποθεση αμα μας ερθει για να παρουμε τα λεφτα πισω
πρεπει να στειλουμε στην κινα πισω το νομισμα γιατι το paypal για να σου δωσει τα λεφτα πισω πρεπει να στειλεις πισω το "λαθος" αντικειμενο
με συστημενο για να εχεις tracking number.
Η λυση να μην το παραλαβουμε καθολου στεκει ? θα μας δικαιώσει το paypal αν δεν το παραλαβουμε ?

----------


## leosedf

Τράβα μια φωτογραφία σφραγισμένο φάκελο και μια ανοιχτό με το πράμα και μη στέλνεις τίποτα πίσω.

----------


## dimitris27

αν ειναι να κανεις ολη αυτη την φασαρια για 10 η 12ε που εκανε το υποτιθεμενο στικακι δεν αξιζει τον κοπο καθολου.

----------


## PCMan

Το δικό μου tracking number είναι λίγο ύποπτο (RB261922777CN). Μυστήριοι αριθμοί και άσε που έχουν περάσει 12 μέρες και δεν έχει ξεκινήσει καν ενώ έπρεπε να είναι εδώ... Δεν φαίνεται πουθενά.
Παίζει να μην το έστειλε καν το δικό μου. Πιστεύω σε λίγες μέρες, αφού δεν θα το βρίσκουν στο paypal, να μου επιστρέψουν κι εμένα τα λεφτά μου.

Μου είχε πει πωλητής να κάνω επιστροφή ένα δέμα και για να μην πληρώσω, να βάλω το αντικείμενο ξανά στον φάκελο και τους πω να το γυρίσουν πίσω. Δεν το έκανα και δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται. Πάντως αν γίνεται, νομίζω ότι αφού υπάρχει tracking number, θα βλέπεις πάλι την πορεία του.

----------


## fuzz

εγω αγορασα απο αυτον (δεν ειναι το φτηνοτερο βεβαια ) στις 26/12 εγινε η παραγγελια και στις 9/1 το ειχα στα χερια μου tracking number ειδα με τα τις 7/1 , τωρα πως εγινε και το ειχα στα χερια μου σε 10 μερες δεν καταλαβα μαλλον συνεπεσαν οι ημερομηνιες και εφυγε γρηγορα απο hong kong

----------


## mtzag

> Το δικό μου tracking number είναι λίγο ύποπτο (RB261922777CN). Μυστήριοι αριθμοί και άσε που έχουν περάσει 12 μέρες και δεν έχει ξεκινήσει καν ενώ έπρεπε να είναι εδώ... Δεν φαίνεται πουθενά.
> Παίζει να μην το έστειλε καν το δικό μου. Πιστεύω σε λίγες μέρες, αφού δεν θα το βρίσκουν στο paypal, να μου επιστρέψουν κι εμένα τα λεφτά μου.
> 
> Μου είχε πει πωλητής να κάνω επιστροφή ένα δέμα και για να μην πληρώσω, να βάλω το αντικείμενο ξανά στον φάκελο και τους πω να το γυρίσουν πίσω. Δεν το έκανα και δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται. Πάντως αν γίνεται, νομίζω ότι αφού υπάρχει tracking number, θα βλέπεις πάλι την πορεία του.



Number：[RB261922777CN] Track and Trace Events

[China]  Country/Area Postal Records

2013-01-28 10:22
Collection,  Location:25000120 25000120

2013-01-29 14:31
Dispatching,  Location:济南国际 25004300

2013-01-29 18:02
Opening,  Location:济南国际 25004300

2013-01-30 16:33
Opening,  Location:北京国际 10010200

[Greece]  Country/Area Postal Records

Wait time:5.044 Seconds



απο http://www.sao.cn/en/index/home.jsp αρα εχει στειλει και σε εσενα κερμα

εκανα escalate σε claim στο ebay και τους ειπα οτι ο πωλητης ειναι απτεωνας και εστειλε σε ενα αλλο μελος ενα αδειο φακελο με ενα κερμα
και σε 1 ωρα μου γυρισανε θα χρηματα.
Απο τις 4 συναλαγες μεχρι στιγμης μου εχουνε γυρισει τις 3 και εκρεμει αλλη 1.

Καντε eclalate σε claim και πειτε το ιδιο οτι ειναι ανατεωνας και εστειλε σε αλλα μελη ενα αδειο φακελο με ενα αχρηστο κερμα

----------


## dimitris27

ναι αυτη η λυση φαινετε καλητερη απο το να στελνεις πισω κερματα με tracking δεν συμφερει και αλλα λεφτα να δινεις

----------


## mtzag

εχω και μια μικρη συλογη με νομισματα οποτε θα βαλω και το κερμα του κινεζου εκει στα καλπικα νομισματα

----------


## mitsos130

Ενώ έκλεισε το case λόγω της επιστροφής των χρημάτων έστειλα στο ebay mail και τους είπα ότι παρέλαβα ένα Fake coin αντί του android tv box. Αυτοί μου έκλεισαν σε άλλο προΐόν (android tablet) το case που είχα ανοίξει και άνοιξαν άλλο Case που λέει ότι παρέλαβα Fake προΐόν. Είναι απίστευτοι!!! Αναγκάστηκα να τους στείλω διευκρίνηση και πλέον περιμένω.
Α! Τελικά το νόμισμα είναι μαϊμού, γιατί ενώ υποτίθεται ότι είναι ασημένιο αυτό μαγνητίζεται πλήρως.

----------


## dimitris27

φρακαρανε και αυτοι απο τα τοσα cases τα εχασαν!!

----------


## mtzag

> Ενώ έκλεισε το case λόγω της επιστροφής των χρημάτων έστειλα στο ebay mail και τους είπα ότι παρέλαβα ένα Fake coin αντί του android tv box. Αυτοί μου έκλεισαν σε άλλο προΐόν (android tablet) το case που είχα ανοίξει και άνοιξαν άλλο Case που λέει ότι παρέλαβα Fake προΐόν. Είναι απίστευτοι!!! Αναγκάστηκα να τους στείλω διευκρίνηση και πλέον περιμένω.



εκανες μεγαλη βλακεια ... ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ

τωρα θα πρεπει να πληρωνεις μεταφορικα να παει πισω στην κινα ... γιατι αλλιως θα χασεις
σε τοσα posts τα λεμε οταν σου ερθει λαθος αντικειμενο πρεπει να το στειλεις πισω συστημενο στην κινα ωστε να εχεις tracking number.
Αυτο που θα λεμε ειναι οτι δεν παραλαβαμε... ωστε να μην χρειαστει να στειλουμε πισω το κερμα στην κινα.





> Good  news. We issued you with a full refund of US $28.99 on 02 Feb, 2013.  The refund includes the purchase price plus original P&P and has  been credited to your PayPal account. Please log in to PayPal and view the history page if you don't see it in your PayPal balance.
> 
> 
> *Decision:*
> This case has been decided in your favour.
> 
> *Comments:*
> We  didn't receive tracking information from the seller. We're sorry you  have a problem with your purchase, and we're issuing you with a refund  in this case.

----------


## mitsos130

Αφού έγεινε η επιστροφή των χρημάτων τι μπορεί να συμβεί κατόπι εορτής;

----------


## mtzag

να σου τα ξαναπαρουνε

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Το δικό μου tracking number είναι λίγο ύποπτο (RB261922777CN). Μυστήριοι αριθμοί ...



Μια χαρά είναι, έφυγε 30/1, βρες το στο track-chinapost.com

----------


## dimitris27

καλα ρε παιδια πληρωνετε και απο πανω ξανα για τα λαμογια δεν ηρθε τιποτα και τελειωσε,ετσι και αλιως τα ελτα ειναι που ειναι υπηρεσια της πλακας στελνεις κατι εξωτερικο το παραλαμβανει ο ταδε και το track n trace τους λεει οτι βρισκετε ακομα στο κεντρο διανομης

----------


## mitsos130

Να μην πω τι θα πάρουνε. Σε καθημερινή βάση επιτρέπουν να ξεφυτρώνουν απατεώνες που τους αφήνουν να εξαπατούν κάποιες εκατοντάδες αγοραστές και μετά τηρούν τους όρους υπέρ των απατεώνων. Έπρεπε απο τη στιγμή που τους διαγράφουν και ανοίγει case να κάνουν άμεσα επιστροφή και στη συνέχεια να τα διεκδικούν από τον πωλητή και όχι να βάζουν σε περιπέτειες τους εξαπατημένους

----------


## dimitris27

εγω εχω να προτεινω κατι καλυτερο μιας και ολοι οι απατεωνες ειναι απο κινα πριν κανει καποιος κινεζος καινουργιο ebay με καποιον τροπο να τον ελενχουν κατα την διαδικασια register, μεσω τηλεφωνου κτλ.
αλλα και παλυ σωθηκες πιος θα ασχοληθει με αυτο να το κανει

----------


## mtzag

για να μην πεσει και αλλος θυμα απατης καντε claim και πειτε ειναι απατεωνας και στελενει αδεια φακελα.
ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΛΟΓΟ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΣΑΣ ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΤΕ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΙΣΩ. ΘΑ ΛΕΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΕΠΙΣΤΑΦΕΙ ΤΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΔΕΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ TRACKING.
ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΟΥΝΕ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΤΕ.

Ο αλγοριθμος τους (netprobe -> http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~christos/IN-T...suenewmod2.pdf  δειτε στη σελ 12)  που πιανει τους απατεωνες ειναι αχρηστος...

----------


## mitsos130

Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι αυτοί είχαν λογαριασμούς από καιρό και κάποιοι από αυτούς με πολλές συναλλαγές και πολύ υψηλή αξιολόγηση!
xiapoyin |  *Feedback score of* 991  | 99.8%
top.seller888 |  *Feedback score of* 343  | 99.6%

Προχθές και μετά από τόσες απάτες βγήκε και ο* Member ID* sidengbao88  ( 46)
και τον άφησαν και πουλούσε αέρα.

----------


## dimitris27

προλαβε και πουλησε τον διαολο του.παει το ebay γεμισε τρυπες απο παντου μπαινουν οι αγιογδητες,για μενα τελειωσε το ebay μονο για μικροπραγματα ειναι καλο οπως τα ασυρματα στικακια που στην ελλαδα ειναι 5 και 10 φορες πιο ακριβα η ανταπτορες κτλ.

----------


## PCMan

> Μια χαρά είναι, έφυγε 30/1, βρες το στο track-chinapost.com







> Number：[RB261922777CN] Track and Trace Events
> 
> [China]  Country/Area Postal Records
> 
> 2013-01-28 10:22
> Collection,  Location:25000120 25000120
> 
> 2013-01-29 14:31
> Dispatching,  Location:济南国际 25004300
> ...



Πωωω ρε πούστη.... Κοιτούσα το tracking number εδώ http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp....

Εμένα δεν μου έδινε επιλογή ότι δεν το έλαβα και αναγκαστικά είπα ότι το έλαβα και ο φάκελος ήταν άδειος. Είπα ξανα ότι είναι απατεώνας και ότι και αυτοί το ξέρουν και ζήτησα τα λεφτά μου πίσω. Για να δούμε.

----------


## PCMan

Καλά είναι τέρμα ηλίθιοι στο Paypal... Δείτε τι έστειλαν




> After careful review, we have determined that you are eligible for a  refund. To qualify for this refund, please ship the items whose claims  were granted back to the seller in their original condition and keep  your tracking information. You are responsible for shipping and handling  costs.
> 
> Please mail to:chaoyangqu200hao, beijingshi, Beijing Municipality 100000 China
> 
> Please provide online tracking information by *Feb 13, 2013*. Once we confirm that the merchandise was delivered, we'll process a refund based on our protection policies.
> If the item is €200.00 EUR or more, you must request that the package is signed for when it is delivered.



Θα στείλω πίσω δηλαδή τον άδειο φάκελο στην κατάσταση που ήταν!
Και να το στείλω, σιγά μην πει ο άλλος ότι το έλαβε.

Με λίγα λόγια έχασα 11,5€. Πρώτη φορά χάνω λεφτά και έχω πάρει με τους μαλάκες...

----------


## dimitris27

με τιποτα δεν λεει το λαμογιο οτι το ελαβε,στειλτους και πεστους ειναι απατεωνας δεν προκειτε να πει οτι το ελαβε,.και οτι δεν μπορεις να στειλης κατι σε εναν κλεφτη δεν γινετε αυτο.τι σοι πολιτικη ειναι αυτη για τους απατεωνες μεγαλη περαση θα εχει στο να τους βρηζουν

----------


## makatas

> Καλά είναι τέρμα ηλίθιοι στο Paypal... Δείτε τι έστειλαν
> 
> 
> Θα στείλω πίσω δηλαδή τον άδειο φάκελο στην κατάσταση που ήταν!
> Και να το στείλω, σιγά μην πει ο άλλος ότι το έλαβε.
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια έχασα 11,5€. Πρώτη φορά χάνω λεφτά και έχω πάρει με τους μαλάκες...



Θα τους πεις ότι δεν έλαβες λάθος αντικείμενο, αλλά ότι η αγγελία ήταν απάτη. Όλοι οι άλλοι πήραν τα λεφτά τους πίσω, επειδή ο άνθρωπος δεν έστειλε ποτέ τίποτα ή έστειλε αντικείμενα ευτελούς αξίας, π.χ. ένα νόμισμα ή ΄'ενα φτηνιάρικο μπρασελέ.
Επίσης θα τους πεις ότι είναι προφανές ότι η διεύθυνση αυτή ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ! Να κοιτάξουν τα στοιχεία τους και να δουν πόσοι έκαναν παράπονο για τις πωλήσεις του χρήστη αυτού και πόσοι δικαιώθηκαν. Να τους γράψεις ξανά και ξανά ότι ο χρήστης αυτός θα έχει δεχτεί εκατοντάδες παράπονα ήδη επειδή είναι απατεώνας.

----------


## PCMan

> με τιποτα δεν λεει το λαμογιο οτι το ελαβε,στειλτους και πεστους ειναι απατεωνας δεν προκειτε να πει οτι το ελαβε,.και οτι δεν μπορεις να στειλης κατι σε εναν κλεφτη δεν γινετε αυτο.τι σοι πολιτικη ειναι αυτη για τους απατεωνες μεγαλη περαση θα εχει στο να τους βρηζουν







> Θα τους πεις ότι δεν έλαβες λάθος αντικείμενο, αλλά ότι η αγγελία ήταν απάτη. Όλοι οι άλλοι πήραν τα λεφτά τους πίσω, επειδή ο άνθρωπος δεν έστειλε ποτέ τίποτα ή έστειλε αντικείμενα ευτελούς αξίας, π.χ. ένα νόμισμα ή ΄'ενα φτηνιάρικο μπρασελέ.
> Επίσης θα τους πεις ότι είναι προφανές ότι η διεύθυνση αυτή ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ! Να κοιτάξουν τα στοιχεία τους και να δουν πόσοι έκαναν παράπονο για τις πωλήσεις του χρήστη αυτού και πόσοι δικαιώθηκαν. Να τους γράψεις ξανά και ξανά ότι ο χρήστης αυτός θα έχει δεχτεί εκατοντάδες παράπονα ήδη επειδή είναι απατεώνας.



Παιδιά από την στιγμή που έκανα claim, δεν έχω δικαίωμα να μιλήσω!!! Τώρα έχω μόνο 2 επιλογές. Να δώσω tracking number ή να κάνω ακύρωση το claim.
Δείτε.
http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9254/pays.jpg

Αν μπορούσα να μιλήσω μαζί τους 100 μηνύματα θα έστελνα όχι 1....

Τους το είπα ότι είναι απατεώνας και ότι και άλλοι έχουν πρόβλημα και το μόνο που έκαναν ήταν να μου δώσουν tracking number. Μετά δεν μπορούσα να επιλέξω ότι δεν ήρθε, μόνο ότι ήρθε αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό που παράγγειλα(είχε και κάτι άλλα άσχετα). Και στην περιγραφή έγραψα πάλι ότι είναι απατεώνας και ότι ο φάκελος ήταν άδειος και το παραπάνω είναι η απάντηση τους.


Οι άνθρωποι είναι τρελοί ρε. Μου λένε να στείλω πίσω άδειο φάκελο...

----------


## mitsos130

Εάν είναι το  ebay UK στείλε μηνύματα εδώ: customerhelp_uk@ebay.com  Δεν γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να γίνει αλλά όσο περισσότερες καταγγελίες δεχτούν για τους απατεώνες τόσο το καλύτερο.
Εσένα τι σου έστειλαν;

----------


## PCMan

> Εάν είναι το  ebay UK στείλε μηνύματα εδώ: customerhelp_uk@ebay.com  Δεν γνωρίζω τι μπορεί να γίνει αλλά όσο περισσότερες καταγγελίες δεχτούν για τους απατεώνες τόσο το καλύτερο.
> Εσένα τι σου έστειλαν;



Δεν ξέρω, δεν το παρέλαβα. Δεν είναι το uk είναι το com αλλά τι σχέση έχει με το paypal?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Θα στείλω πίσω δηλαδή τον άδειο φάκελο στην κατάσταση που ήταν!
> Και να το στείλω, σιγά μην πει ο άλλος ότι το έλαβε...



*Απλή λογική απάντηση για όλους τους καμένους που έφτασε ένα δέμα/φάκελος:*

Θα στείλετε πίσω το δέμα/φάκελο ως "*Συστημένη επιστολή*" που έχει *κόστος περίπου €3.30*
Η συστημένη επιστολή έχει online tracking στην ιστοσελίδα των ΕΛΤΑ.

Ετσι καλύπτονται οι τριτεγγυητές και θα πληρωθείτε από το ebay/paypal όπως σας έχουν ενημερώσει.
Το κόστος σας θα είναι €3.30 και ο κόπος σας.

----------


## mitsos130

Sorry . Εγώ τα case τα άνοιξα στο Ebay. Α παρεμπιπτόντως δείτε τι πουλάει ο Κινέζος. 
*dearellaliu( 3099) Positive Feedback:  100% Feedback score:  3099*

----------


## dimitris27

εχει επιλογη στο paypal contact us στην μεση τερμα κατω.

----------


## dimitris27

> *Απλή λογική απάντηση για όλους τους καμένους που έφτασε ένα δέμα/φάκελος:*
> 
> Θα στείλετε πίσω το δέμα/φάκελο ως "*Συστημένη επιστολή*" που έχει *κόστος περίπου €3.30*
> Η συστημένη επιστολή έχει online tracking στην ιστοσελίδα των ΕΛΤΑ.
> 
> Ετσι καλύπτονται οι τριτεγγυητές και θα πληρωθείτε από το ebay/paypal όπως σας έχουν ενημερώσει.
> Το κόστος σας θα είναι €3.30 και ο κόπος σας.



Ενταξει εγινε 11,5ε -3.3ε=8.2ε σκοπος ειναι να μην δωσουμε φρανκο παραπανο στους αγυρτες

----------


## mitsos130

> Α παρεμπιπτόντως δείτε τι πουλάει ο Κινέζος. 
> *dearellaliu( 3099) Positive Feedback:  100% Feedback score:  3099*



Δεν πρόλαβε να πουλήσει πολλά!!

----------


## dimitris27

> Sorry . Εγώ τα case τα άνοιξα στο Ebay. Α παρεμπιπτόντως δείτε τι πουλάει ο Κινέζος. 
> *dearellaliu( 3099) Positive Feedback:  100% Feedback score:  3099*



τι πουλαει το ποστερ τον rolling stones? οτι πουλησε πριν δεν μπορω να τα δο ειναι private.

----------


## mitsos130

> τι πουλαει το ποστερ τον rolling stones? οτι πουλησε πριν δεν μπορω να τα δο ειναι private.



 Ο τυπος πουλούσε tablet android 4.1 me dual core στα 29,99 δολλάρια.

----------


## dimitris27

παει χαζεψε ο κοσμος ο ιος του ebay

----------


## mtzag

Αφου κανετε του κεφαλιου σας θα χασετε... καποιος εδω ελεγε οτι δε χανεις απο το ebay αρκει να ξερει να το χρησιμοποιεις..
και ανεφερα την κλασικη περιπτωση της πετρας να χασεις..

Το ειχα πει πολλες φορες οτι απο απατεωνα αν δεν εχουμε λαβει τα λεφτα πισω δεν παραλαμβανουμε δεμα(γιατι θα πρεπει να πληρωσουμε μεταφορικα να παει πισω) μονο αμα εχουμε παρει τα λεφτα πισω παραλαμβανουμε αλλα και παλι δεν το λεμε στο ebay/paypal γιατι αν το πουμε θα μας πουνε να το στειλουμε πισω και να βαλουμε απο την τσεπη μας τα μεταφορικα.
Εκει βασιζονται οι απατεωνες οτι θα βαρεθεις να το στειλεις πισω η δεν θα σε συμφερει οικονομικα λογω μεγαλων εξοδων αποστολης ή και τα 2.

Εγω μεχρι στιγμης εχω παρει πισω το χρημα σε 3 απο τις 4 συναλαγες και περιμενω την 4η σημερα θα παραλαβω τα κερματα δεν θα πω τιποτα
και θα εχω παρει δωρο τα κερματα. Ο απατεωνας απο μενα θα εχει χασει τα κερματα και τα εξοδα αποστολης που εβαλε.
Αλλα εχει κερδισει απο αλλους πολλους οποτε θα το ξανακανει.

επικοινωνηστε απο το contact us και πειτε ολα αυτα + οτι επιπλεον θα πατε στην αστυνομια κατα του ebay & paypal γιατι συμετεχουνε στην απατη.

----------


## dimitris27

φρεσκο αιμα
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-core-MK...item27cf85213d

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Αφου κανετε του κεφαλιου σας θα χασετε... καποιος εδω ελεγε οτι δε χανεις απο το ebay αρκει να ξερει να το χρησιμοποιεις..
> και ανεφερα την κλασικη περιπτωση της πετρας να χασεις..
> 
> Το ειχα πει πολλες φορες οτι απο απατεωνα αν δεν εχουμε λαβει τα λεφτα πισω δεν παραλαμβανουμε δεμα(γιατι θα πρεπει να πληρωσουμε μεταφορικα να παει πισω) μονο αμα εχουμε παρει τα λεφτα πισω παραλαμβανουμε αλλα και παλι δεν το λεμε στο ebay/paypal γιατι αν το πουμε θα μας πουνε να το στειλουμε πισω και να βαλουμε απο την τσεπη μας τα μεταφορικα.
> Εκει βασιζονται οι απατεωνες οτι θα βαρεθεις να το στειλεις πισω η δεν θα σε συμφερει οικονομικα λογω μεγαλων εξοδων αποστολης ή και τα 2.
> 
> Εγω μεχρι στιγμης εχω παρει πισω το χρημα σε 3 απο τις 4 συναλαγες και περιμενω την 4η σημερα θα παραλαβω τα κερματα δεν θα πω τιποτα
> και θα εχω παρει δωρο τα κερματα. Ο απατεωνας απο μενα θα εχει χασει τα κερματα και τα εξοδα αποστολης που εβαλε.
> Αλλα εχει κερδισει απο αλλους πολλους οποτε θα το ξανακανει.
> ...



Αγαπητέ Μάνο και συνάδελφοι,

είμαι και εγώ ομειοπαθής. Είμαι στη φάση που έχω mail ότι ο προμηθευτής έχει στείλει το track number. Όταν πατάω το link στο ebay δεν εμφανίζεται τπτ και το δοκίμασα σε διαφορετικά PC και smartphones. Δεν έχω κάνει ecalate το case που έχω ανήξει (κλείνει αυτόματα τέλος Φλεβάρη) και είμαι στη φάση της αναμονής για την υποτιθέμενη παράδοση! Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω μπερδεύτηκα για το ποιο θα είναι το ενδεδειγμένο επόμενο βήμα-ενέργειά μου.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dimitris27

δοκιμασε εδω για το tracking 
http://track-chinapost.com/startairmail.php
και αμα δεν δουλευει καντο escalate.πες οτι ειναι fake tracking number δεν ειπαρχει πουθενα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Δημήτρη, δυστυχώς εντοπίστηκε!!! Οπότε έχω να αντιμετωπίσω το παράδειγμα του συναδέλφου με την... κάλπικη δεκάρα!

Πάντως αν στο tracking φαίνεται ότι παρελήφθη στα ΕΛΤΑ δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να επικαλεστείς ότι δεν το έλαβες...

Με χαλάει επίσης πως η απόφαση του ebay μετά από escallαtion είναι τελεσίδικη, όπως αναφέρει στους όρους και οτιδήποτε εκτός από full tefund προφανώς δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό...

Να που και το, μέχρι πρότεινος άψογο ebay άρχιζε να μπάζει...!

----------


## dimitris27

> Δυστυχώς εντοπίστηκε!!! Οπότε έχω να αντιμετωπίσω το παράδειγμα του συαδέλφου με την... κάλπικη δεκάρα!



υπομονη βλεπουμε και κανουμε πιασε το πακετο στο ταχυδρομιο να δεις εχει μεσα πραγματα η ειναι κενο,αμα ειναι το δευτερο μην το παραλαβεις.ποσο σου κοστισε η παραγγελια?

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> υπομονη βλεπουμε και κανουμε πιασε το πακετο στο ταχυδρομιο να δεις εχει μεσα πραγματα η ειναι κενο,αμα ειναι το δευτερο μην το παραλαβεις.ποσο σου κοστισε η παραγγελια?



Δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα! Έχω μόνο το tracking number!! Τι σημαίνει να μην το παραλάβω? Σε προηγούμενες παραγγελίες μου τα ΕΛΤΑ χειρίζονται τα μικροδέματα σαν απλό ταχυδρομείο (και όχι με βεβαίωση ταχυδρομείου και ενυπόγραφη παράδοση όπως τα συστημένα) και επομένως τα φέρνουν στο γραμματοκιβώτιο!

----------


## dimitris27

πες να επιστραφει πισω,δηλαδη οταν φτασει αν μπορεις πες μισο λεπτο να το δω και ελενξε το χωρις να το ανοιξης να δεις εχει κενο μεσα η εχει οντος πραγματα, καντο ετσι αμα γινετε αλιως πες στον υπαλληλο να το κανει, αμα στο φερουν στο γραμματοκιβωτιο η περνεις φωτογραφια το πακετο με οτιδηποτε μη αξιας εχει μεσα και την φορτωνεις στο paypal λεγοντας οτι ο πωλητης ειναι απατεωνας αλλο παρηγγειλα και κατι μηδενικης αξιας μου εστειλε η λες οτι σου ηρθε ενα αδειο πακετο μεχρι τοτε βλεπουμε,το ebay αρχισε να μπαζει νερα απο παντου,δες το http://www.geekbuying.com/ για στικακι το uhost u1a ειναι αρκετα φτηνο εκει και λεει πολλα.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> ...και την φορτωνεις στο paypal λεγοντας οτι ο πωλητης ειναι απατεωνας αλλο παρηγγειλα και κατι μηδενικης αξιας μου εστειλε η λες οτι σου ηρθε ενα αδειο πακετο ....



Νομίζω πως δεν είναι θέμα paypal αλλά ebay...

----------


## dimitris27

ebay και paypal ειναι το ιδιο το ebay εχει αγορασει το paypal. 
αυτο που σου λεω το κανεις μονο στο paypal μιας και η case ειναι εκει, εχει επιλογη στο case να φορτωσεις αρχειο photo κτλ

----------


## antonis

Όταν έχει track number είναι συστημένο.

----------


## mtzag

> Αγαπητέ Μάνο και συνάδελφοι,
> 
> είμαι και εγώ ομειοπαθής. Είμαι στη φάση που έχω mail ότι ο προμηθευτής έχει στείλει το track number. Όταν πατάω το link στο ebay δεν εμφανίζεται τπτ και το δοκίμασα σε διαφορετικά PC και smartphones. Δεν έχω κάνει ecalate το case που έχω ανήξει (κλείνει αυτόματα τέλος Φλεβάρη) και είμαι στη φάση της αναμονής για την υποτιθέμενη παράδοση! Διαβάζοντας τα παραπάνω μπερδεύτηκα για το ποιο θα είναι το ενδεδειγμένο επόμενο βήμα-ενέργειά μου.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



ανοιξε τα ματια σου και κοιτα καλυτερα οταν απαντας εχεις 4 επιλογες η μια ειναι escalate δεν φαινετε με την 1η καλα γι αυτο δες καλυτερα
και εγω δεν το ειχα δει απο την αρχη.
Αμα δεν κανεις escalate θα κλεισει το case και εχασες κανε αμεσως πριν ερθει η καλπικη δεκαρα

----------


## mitsos130

Επανέρχομαι για να πώ ότι αυτοί στο ebay είναι ηλίθιοι. Λοιπόν με διαφορά μίας ημέρας αγόρασα πρώτα ένα android tv box και μετά ένα android tablet. Μετά από τον ντόρο που έγεινε σε δύο μέρες άνοιξα case και για τα δύο. Την ημέρα που πήρα την επιστροφή για το tv box παρέλαβα και τό νόμισμα. Φέρθηκα βλακωδώς και τους είπα ότι αντί του tv box παρέλαβα ένα fake νόμισμα. Επειδή όμως είχε ήδη κλείσει το 1ο case αυτοί θεώρησαν ότι εγώ είχα αγοράσει νόμισμα που ήταν fake και μετέτρεψαν το 2ο case από "I didn't receive my item " σε   "I received an item that wasn't as described". Προσπαθώντας να διορθώσω τη βλακεία τους, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και με συμβούλεψαν να κλείσω το case και να ανοίξω άλλο με τη σωστή αιτιολογία. Τώρα βρίσκομαι να έχω κλειστό το case και να μην μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> ανοιξε τα ματια σου και κοιτα καλυτερα οταν απαντας εχεις 4 επιλογες η μια ειναι escalate δεν φαινετε με την 1η καλα γι αυτο δες καλυτερα
> και εγω δεν το ειχα δει απο την αρχη.
> Αμα δεν κανεις escalate θα κλεισει το case και εχασες κανε αμεσως πριν ερθει η καλπικη δεκαρα



Το είδα το escalate, το θέμα είναι τι τους γράφω στην παρούσα φάση αφού δεν έχω λάβει το... πακέτο. Η προθεσμία για το κλείσιμο του case είναι τέλος του μήνα. Μπορείς να προτείνεις ένα λεκτικό να τους στείλω υπό ecalate? Αν πρόσεξα καλά έχει τρεις ή τέσσερις επιλογές το escalate: η πρώτη είναι ότι δεν το έχω λάβει, πράγμα που νομίζω δεν ενδείκνυται να επιλέξω στην παρούσα αφού υποτίθεται δεν έχει παρέλθη ο χρόνος παράδοσης. Υπάρχει και μία τελευταία επιλογή other όπου στέλνεις ελεύθερο κείμενο για το πρόβλημα...

----------


## dimitris27

ο πωλητης εχει σβηστει απο το ebay επεσα θυμα απατης.αυτο γραψε.

----------


## dimitris27

> Επανέρχομαι για να πώ ότι αυτοί στο ebay είναι ηλίθιοι. Λοιπόν με διαφορά μίας ημέρας αγόρασα πρώτα ένα android tv box και μετά ένα android tablet. Μετά από τον ντόρο που έγεινε σε δύο μέρες άνοιξα case και για τα δύο. Την ημέρα που πήρα την επιστροφή για το tv box παρέλαβα και τό νόμισμα. Φέρθηκα βλακωδώς και τους είπα ότι αντί του tv box παρέλαβα ένα fake νόμισμα. Επειδή όμως είχε ήδη κλείσει το 1ο case αυτοί θεώρησαν ότι εγώ είχα αγοράσει νόμισμα που ήταν fake και μετέτρεψαν το 2ο case από "I didn't receive my item " σε   "I received an item that wasn't as described". Προσπαθώντας να διορθώσω τη βλακεία τους, επικοινώνησα μαζί τους και με συμβούλεψαν να κλείσω το case και να ανοίξω άλλο με τη σωστή αιτιολογία. Τώρα βρίσκομαι να έχω κλειστό το case και να μην μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



κακως ειπες οτι παρελαβες οτιδηποτε.αυτοι ειναι πανιβλακες.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Έκανα escalate λέγοντας έν ολίγοις ότι δεν αποδέχομαι καμία συναλλαγή με προμηθευτές εκτός ebay και δεν παραλαμβάνω κανένα δέμα με πιθανώς ύποπτο περιεχόμενο. Είδομεν...

Παρεπιπτόντως επειδή έχασα την μπάλα, πόσοι απο εσάς έχουν εξαπατηθεί παρόμοια και υπάρχει κάποιος που να παρέλαβε κανονικά σε τέτοιους είδους (πολύ χαμηλή τιμή σε σχέση με την αγορά) συναλλαγή?

----------


## mtzag

στο ανοιγμα case θα βαλετε δεν παρελαβα τιποτα μην βαλετε παρελαβα λαθος αντικειμενο γιατι θα πληρωνετε μεταφορικα για κινα.

Αν απο λαθος κλεισατε το case και δεν μπορειτε να ανοιξετε στειλτε μυνημα απο το contact us και εξηγηστε τι συμβαινει.
Οτι ο πωλητης ειναι απατεωνας στελνει αδεια πακετα κτλπ...
Προσοχη αδειο θα λετε οχι με δεκαρα μεσα γιατι θα σας πουνε να στειλετε πισω τη δεκαρα.
Τελος αν δεν βγαλετε ακρη πειτε τους οτι θα μυνησετε το ebay & paypal στην αστυνομια και παρτε τηλ την διωξη ηλ εγκληματος να τους ενοχλησει

----------


## dimitris27

ναι για 10ε θα παρουμε την διωξη να γελανε μαζι μας

----------


## KOKAR

*εγω πάντως πήρα τα χρήματα μου πίσω, το οτι ειναι 11,99$ δεν σημαίνει οτι θα τους τα χάριζα κιόλας,
άλλωστε ένιωσα πολυ άσχημα γιατι ειχα στείλει mail και σε αρκετούς φίλους οι οποίοι μπήκαν
στο πειρασμό και το "χτύπησαν" 
τώρα αν μου έρθει και ο φάκελος με το κέρμα στα @@ μου


Customer Support has made a final decision in your case*




Dear kkarasav,



Good news. We issued you with a full refund of US $11.99 on 06 Feb, 2013. The refund includes the purchase price plus original P&P and has been credited to your PayPal account. Please log in to PayPal and view the history page if you don't see it in your PayPal balance.



*Decision:*
This case has been decided in your favour.

*Comments:*
We didn't receive valid tracking information from the seller. We're sorry you have a problem with your purchase, and we're issuing you with a refund in this case.

*New 1GB Android4.0 WIFI Mini PC Google Smart TV Box+Fly Mouse Keyboard*

Item # :
251217807750

Sale price:
US $11.99

Quantity:
1

Sale date:
22-Jan-13 18:25:28 GMT

Seller:
liushujie2012

Case # :
5022565950

Case Opened:
24-Jan-13 12:19:38 GMT

Case Closed:
06-Feb-13 00:23:17 GMT

View purchased item

----------


## dimitris27

α σε παρακαλω σαν καλος σαμαριτης θα επιστρεψεις το νομισμα στον προκατοχο του!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Καλησπέρα,

και για μένα είχε το θέμα αίσια και έγκαιρη (μετά το escallation) έκβαση με επιστροφή των χρημάτων. Το ebay στάθηκε αντάξιο των περιστάσεων και εφόσον σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αποτελελεί την καλύτερη επιλογή θα συνεχίσω να το χρησιμοποιώ με την όποια επιφύλαξη πλέον...

ΥΓ. Αν λάβω φάκελο (αφού για μένα το tracking number είναι valid σε αντίθεση με του Κώστα παραπάνω) θα επιστρέψω να σας ενημερώσω αν ήταν τελείως άδειος...

----------


## dimitris27

τι επιφυλαξη εδω ειδα απατεωνα στο ebay με κανονικες τιμες στα στικακια δεν βγαζεις ακρη εκει περα δεν ξες ποιος ειναι κανονικος και πιος οχι.

----------


## KOKAR

εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται οτι θα πάρω την κάλπικη λίρα μου !!!

http://track-chinapost.com/startairmail.php


Back to Home
Success find: 1 items!
item No.
Year
Status
Location
Destination Country
Date

RB199268504CN
2013
Dispatching
51003100
GR
20130201 1519

----------


## primeras

> *εγω πάντως πήρα τα χρήματα μου πίσω, το οτι ειναι 11,99$ δεν σημαίνει οτι θα τους τα χάριζα κιόλας,
> άλλωστε ένιωσα πολυ άσχημα γιατι ειχα στείλει mail και σε αρκετούς φίλους οι οποίοι μπήκαν
> στο πειρασμό και το "χτύπησαν" 
> τώρα αν μου έρθει και ο φάκελος με το κέρμα στα @@ μου*



  Κι εγω τα ίδια Κώστα. Η υπόθεση έκλεισε. Πάμε γι' άλλα...

----------


## dimitris27

γεμισαμε λιρες σωθηκαμε πλουτισαμε!!

----------


## makatas

Χαίρομαι που καθαρίσατε, νομίζω έμεινε ο φίλος PCMan;
Είχες καθόλου τύχη;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται οτι θα πάρω την κάλπικη λίρα μου !!!
> 
> http://track-chinapost.com/startairmail.php
> 
> 
> Back to Home
> Success find: 1 items!
> item No.
> Year
> ...



Τι εννοούσε ο ποιητής (ebay) όταν έγραφε στο ραπόρτο της αποζημίωσης "We didn't receive valid tracking information from the seller" ???

Anyway, μάλλον δεν έχει και πολύ σημασία...

----------


## KOKAR

Γιώργο προφανώς το έχουν δει ξανά το "έργο" και δεν τσίμπησαν

----------


## DLS 33

ερχεται η λιρα και εδω.....


We are investigating the following claim:
-----------------------------------
Transaction Details
-----------------------------------

Seller's Name:  
Seller's Email: xiaoboyin83@yahoo.com
Seller's Transaction ID: 1WB841896R0821701

Transaction Date: Jan 21, 2013
Transaction Amount: -$19.99 USD
Your Transaction ID: 54B86959N1596224M
Case Number: PP-002-175-561-549

Buyer's Transaction ID: 54B86959N1596224M

The seller responded to our request for shipment tracking information. We
still need to investigate and confirm this information, but we wanted to
share the seller's response with you:

Tracking Company: Other
Tracking Number: RB149109845CN

No further action on your part is required at this time. We will continue
our investigation, and contact you with any updates.

If you received your item, you can cancel your claim. To do so, copy the
link below and paste it in a web browser window. Please follow the
instructions when the web page appears.

----------


## dimitris27

λιρικες στιγμες

----------


## vasilllis

Καλα θα ακουνε Ελλαδα και θα σκεφτονται κοροιδα  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris27

παντου ειπαρχουνε κοροιδα,τα μαγαζια εδω πουλανε πραγματα 5 και 10 φορες παραπανω απο οτι στο ebay

----------


## mtzag

σημερα μου ηρθε απο το χρηστη 
Seller's ID:

kinggo1111

Seller's Email:

xingfuzhijialiu@hotmail.com



αντι για το android stick
ενα ζευγαρι σκουλαρικια που κανουνε 0.1 ευρω

Η συναλαγη αυτη εχει γινει refund οποτε τα πηρα τζαμπα τα σκουλαρικια αλλα
εχω απο τον ιδιο απατεωνα αλλη μια συναλλαγη στο ebay με το ιδιο προιον και εχω κανει
claim στο paypal αλλα δεν μου εχει γυρισει ακομα τα λεφτα.

----------


## makatas

Άντε κονόμησες και δωράκι για το έτερον ήμισυ για του Αγ.Βαλεντίνου  :Biggrin:

----------


## mtzag

Δεν κανουνε ουτε για δωρο ..
Το δεμα παρολο που ειτανε συστημενο γιατι ειχε tracking no ο ταχυδρομος το αφησε και εφηγε
χωρις να υπογραψω καπου...

----------


## dimitris27

κλασσικη περιπτωση βλαβης στο κολπο και ο ταχυδρομος!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Δεν κανουνε ουτε για δωρο ..
> Το δεμα παρολο που ειτανε συστημενο γιατι ειχε tracking no ο ταχυδρομος το αφησε και εφηγε
> χωρις να υπογραψω καπου...



σου έφαγε τα σκουλαρίκια ο ταχυδρόμος ?  μάλλον πουστ@ρ@ θα ήταν και τα λιμπίστηκε !  :Lol:

----------


## DLS 33

εμενα ακομα δεν ηρθαν...περιμενω απο μερα σε μερα

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Δεν κανουνε ουτε για δωρο ..
> Το δεμα παρολο που ειτανε συστημενο γιατι ειχε tracking no ο ταχυδρομος το αφησε και εφηγε
> χωρις να υπογραψω καπου...



Είπαμε, συστημένο σημαίνει προσωπική παράδοση στο όνομα αυτού που αναφέρεται ως παραλήπτης ή εξουσιοδοτημένος εκπρόσωπός του... Δεν έχει σχέση με το trakking number! Προφανώς το κόστος για συστημένη αποστολή είναι υψηλότερο, οπότε τι περιμένατε, usb stickaki ανδροειδές και συστημμένη αποστολή... μήπως με 20 ούρια να π###ξετε και την ταχυδρόμο! Είπαμα κρίση, αλλά όχι και έτσι...

----------


## mtzag

Εμενα μου γυρευει να κανω verify την καρτα το paypal και δεν μπορω να την κανω γιατι δεν εχει η αγροτικη on line συστημα.
Οποτε εχασα τα λεφτα... 10 ευρω να πανε να γαμηθουνε οι απατεωνες του paypal.
τη βλακεια την εκανα που ανοιξα case στο paypal και οχι στο ebay.
Απο τις 4 περιπτωσεις τις 3 που ανοιξα case στο ebay λυθηκε στην 1 στο paypal λενε διαφορες μαλακιες

----------


## makatas

Να τους πάρεις τηλ ή να πας από το κατάστημα. Το μόνο που θα τους ζητήσεις είναι ο κωδικός που φαίνεται στην τελευταία πληρωμή των 1.50 ευρώ (αν είναι ακόμα τόσα)

----------


## dimitris27

αμα την ανοιγες στο ebay θα σε πηγαινε στο paypal οποτε δεν εχει διαφορα case απο το ενα στο αλλο.παντα σε παει στο paypal.παρε το βιβλιαριο του λογαριασμου σου και πηγαινε να στο χτυπησουν πιστευω θα ειναι εκει οι αριθμοι για το verify.

----------


## mtzag

λυθηκε αυτο αλλα επειδη σημερα αυριο φτανει το καλπικο δεμα θα μου πουνε να το στειλω πισω κτλπ...
Μαλλον τα εχω χασει τα 10 ευρω.
Τους εγγραψα να πανε να γαμηθουνε στο paypal
και μου απαντησανε





> Thank you for contacting PayPal.  At PayPal we always deal with our customers in as professional and fair  a manner as possible. While we understand you may be frustrated with the current issues on your account we cannot condone a situation where our  employees are subjected to abusive language from customers. If you  continue to address us using abusive language, please be aware that you  may receive no further response from us.



θα τους ξαναγραψω τα πανε στο διαολο οι παλιομαλακες που ξερουνε οτι ειναι απατεωνας και κανουνε ανακριση σε μενα

----------


## NOE

φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς να θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση, εγώ νομίζω ότι όπως έχει ευθύνη το ebay/paypal άλλο τόσο έχει ευθύνη και ο πελάτης που ενώ έχει αποδεχτεί τους όρους χρήσης (με βάση τους οποίους λειτουργεί το ebay/paypal και στα open cases/disputes) γίνεται θύμα σε μια κραυγαλέα υπόθεση απάτης. Κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει και ο ίδιος ο πελάτης να είναι υποψιασμένος και να φυλάγεται ώστε αν παρόλα αυτά γίνει η στραβή να μην μπορεί κανένα paypal να του καταλογίσει ευθύνη. Αυτό ισχύει σε όλα τα επίπεδα πελατειακών σχέσεων, ακόμα και στην λαϊκή αγορά που έχεις άμεση επαφή αν δεν είσαι υποψιασμένος και φυλάγεσαι θα την πατήσεις...

Για την ανάκριση που θέλει να σου κάνει το paypal, πιθανότατα προσπαθεί να διερευνήσει εάν είσαι φίλος του κινέζου και στήσατε απάτη με σκοπό να φάτε λεφτά από το paypal. Ενισχύει αυτή την υποψία το γεγονός ότι παρήγγειλες 4 αντικείμενα και όχι 1 ώστε αυτόματα να θεωρηθείς ως ακόμα ένας άπειρος, ανυποψίαστος, μπούφος πελάτης. Για να το θέσω αλλιώς, ξέρει και το paypal ότι, _από την αρχή_ οι περισσότεροι πελάτες ξέρανε ότι είναι απάτη αλλά δεν δίστασαν να πάρουν το ρίσκο και να _ποντάρουν_ τα 10 ευρώ τους _εν γνώση τους._ Με το σκεπτικό "αν μία στο εκατομμύριο έρθει το αντικείμενο θα είμαι πρώτος μάγκας, αν χάσω τα 10 ευρώ δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος..."

----------


## vasilllis

μου ηρθε ειδοποιηση για δεμα εμενα.παραγγειλα αυτο που προτεινε πιο πισω ο Δημητρης απο geekbuing.Για να δουμε.

----------


## dimitris27

ωραια κρατα με ενημερο περιμενω και εγω ειδοποιηση.γρηγορα ηρθε μπραβο

----------


## dimitris27

> λυθηκε αυτο αλλα επειδη σημερα αυριο φτανει το καλπικο δεμα θα μου πουνε να το στειλω πισω κτλπ...
> Μαλλον τα εχω χασει τα 10 ευρω.
> Τους εγγραψα να πανε να γαμηθουνε στο paypal
> και μου απαντησανε
> 
> 
> 
> θα τους ξαναγραψω τα πανε στο διαολο οι παλιομαλακες που ξερουνε οτι ειναι απατεωνας και κανουνε ανακριση σε μενα



δεν προτεινο να τους βριζεις το αξιζουν αλλα με αυτα φαινεσε εσυ ο κακος,τους χρειαζεσαι αν ειναι να αγορασεις κατι απο ebay δυστιχος.

----------


## vasilllis

> ωραια κρατα με ενημερο περιμενω και εγω ειδοποιηση.γρηγορα ηρθε μπραβο



παρελαβα οτι ακριβως παραγγειλλα.tv box(οχι οπως την φωτογραφια με εικονες adroid,μαυρο ποιοτικο πλαστικο φαινεται καλο.) και πληκτρολογιο ασυρματο .Το απογευμα θα δοκιμασω(μοναδικη βλακεια δεν εχει ελληνικα το πληκτρολογιο)

----------


## dimitris27

δεν πειραζει λιγο πολυ ξερουμε που ειναι τα ελληνικα γραμματα,κρατα με ενημερο

----------


## PCMan

Ήρθε και το δικό μου το νόμισμα!
Το paypal τον χαβά του. Τους έστειλα mail και περιμένω.. Έχει καμιά βδομάδα...

----------


## DLS 33

τυχεροι, εμενα ακομα δεν ηρθε τιποτα...ακομα περιμενω !

----------


## mtzag

εγω εβαλα το ταχυδρομου ενα χαρτι στο γραμματοκιβωτιο οτι το φακελο με ταδε tracking ειναι λαθος και να μην το παραδωσει.
Ε λοιπον μου το αφησε μεσα παρολο που του ειχα γραψει να μην το αφησει δεν υπεγραψα πουθενα
και απο το μεγεθος του φαινετε οτι δεν εχει μεσα android αλλα καλπικο κερμα.
Δεν το εχω ανοιξει ακομα αλλα θα παω στο ταχυδρομειο και θα τους πω λαθος κανατε αυτο δεν ειναι δικο μου και το επιστρεφω πισω
ουτε εχω βαλει πουθενα υπογραφη (τους ρωτησα πριν 2 μερες και μου ειπανε οτι αμα δεν παραλαβει ο παραληπτης το φακελο παει πισω στον ιδιοκτητη χωρις μεταφορικα).

----------


## mtzag

> φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς να θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση, εγώ νομίζω ότι όπως έχει ευθύνη το ebay/paypal άλλο τόσο έχει ευθύνη και ο πελάτης που ενώ έχει αποδεχτεί τους όρους χρήσης (με βάση τους οποίους λειτουργεί το ebay/paypal και στα open cases/disputes) γίνεται θύμα σε μια κραυγαλέα υπόθεση απάτης. Κατά την γνώμη μου πρέπει και ο ίδιος ο πελάτης να είναι υποψιασμένος και να φυλάγεται ώστε αν παρόλα αυτά γίνει η στραβή να μην μπορεί κανένα paypal να του καταλογίσει ευθύνη. Αυτό ισχύει σε όλα τα επίπεδα πελατειακών σχέσεων, ακόμα και στην λαϊκή αγορά που έχεις άμεση επαφή αν δεν είσαι υποψιασμένος και φυλάγεσαι θα την πατήσεις...
> 
> Για την ανάκριση που θέλει να σου κάνει το paypal, πιθανότατα προσπαθεί να διερευνήσει εάν είσαι φίλος του κινέζου και στήσατε απάτη με σκοπό να φάτε λεφτά από το paypal. Ενισχύει αυτή την υποψία το γεγονός ότι παρήγγειλες 4 αντικείμενα και όχι 1 ώστε αυτόματα να θεωρηθείς ως ακόμα ένας άπειρος, ανυποψίαστος, μπούφος πελάτης. Για να το θέσω αλλιώς, ξέρει και το paypal ότι, _από την αρχή_ οι περισσότεροι πελάτες ξέρανε ότι είναι απάτη αλλά δεν δίστασαν να πάρουν το ρίσκο και να _ποντάρουν_ τα 10 ευρώ τους _εν γνώση τους._ Με το σκεπτικό "αν μία στο εκατομμύριο έρθει το αντικείμενο θα είμαι πρώτος μάγκας, αν χάσω τα 10 ευρώ δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος..."



καμμια σχεση με τον συγκεκριμενο εγω μονο 2 συναλάγες οπου η μια εχει γινει ηδη refund.
Δεν παιζει αυτο το σεναριο ... γιατι αμα αποφασισει το paypal υπερ μου τα λεφτα τα δινει το paypal ? Δεν τα παιρνει απο τον απατεωνα ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... μου ειπανε οτι αμα δεν παραλαβει ο παραληπτης το φακελο παει πισω στον ιδιοκτητη χωρις μεταφορικα.



Θα κάνουν "back-tracking"; Δηλαδή θα ενημερώσουν τα κινεζικά ταχυδρομεία ότι επιστρέφει;
Μετά τι θα γίνει αν δεν παραλάβει το φάκελο ο αποστολέας λέγοντας στον Κινέζο ταχυδρόμο ότι αυτός δεν είναι ο φάκελος που έστειλε; Ο δικός του ήταν πιο χοντρός γιατί περιείχε "ανδροϊδές". Φαντάζομαι θα ακολουθήσει back-back-tracking και το paypal θα έχει νέο γύρο διαβουλεύσεων αλλά δε θα σου απευθύνει το λόγο γιατί τους έβρισες. Επόμενη κίνησή σου είναι η καταγγελία του paypal στην Visa. Εκεί σίγουρα θα βρεις το δίκιο σου.

Υ.Γ. όλα αυτά για μια πλακέτα των $10 που μετατρέπει την "χαζή" τηλεόραση σε "'έξυπνη";

----------


## bchris

Μια παροιμια που λεει "Η φτηνια τρωει τον παρα" την ξερετε?

----------


## dimitris27

> εγω εβαλα το ταχυδρομου ενα χαρτι στο γραμματοκιβωτιο οτι το φακελο με ταδε tracking ειναι λαθος και να μην το παραδωσει.
> Ε λοιπον μου το αφησε μεσα παρολο που του ειχα γραψει να μην το αφησει δεν υπεγραψα πουθενα
> και απο το μεγεθος του φαινετε οτι δεν εχει μεσα android αλλα καλπικο κερμα.
> Δεν το εχω ανοιξει ακομα αλλα θα παω στο ταχυδρομειο και θα τους πω λαθος κανατε αυτο δεν ειναι δικο μου και το επιστρεφω πισω
> ουτε εχω βαλει πουθενα υπογραφη (τους ρωτησα πριν 2 μερες και μου ειπανε οτι αμα δεν παραλαβει ο παραληπτης το φακελο παει πισω στον ιδιοκτητη χωρις μεταφορικα).



που να μην του το λεγες κιολας,απο το ενα αυτι του μπηκε απο το αλλο βγηκε. χεστηκε ο ταχυδρομος

----------


## dimitris27

> Θα κάνουν "back-tracking"; Δηλαδή θα ενημερώσουν τα κινεζικά ταχυδρομεία ότι επιστρέφει;
> Μετά τι θα γίνει αν δεν παραλάβει το φάκελο ο αποστολέας λέγοντας στον Κινέζο ταχυδρόμο ότι αυτός δεν είναι ο φάκελος που έστειλε; Ο δικός του ήταν πιο χοντρός γιατί περιείχε "ανδροϊδές". Φαντάζομαι θα ακολουθήσει back-back-tracking και το paypal θα έχει νέο γύρο διαβουλεύσεων αλλά δε θα σου απευθύνει το λόγο γιατί τους έβρισες. Επόμενη κίνησή σου είναι η καταγγελία του paypal στην Visa. Εκεί σίγουρα θα βρεις το δίκιο σου.
> 
> Υ.Γ. όλα αυτά για μια πλακέτα των $10 που μετατρέπει την "χαζή" τηλεόραση σε "'έξυπνη";



τρεχα-γυρευε,τελικα μαλλον το αντιθετο κανει μετατρεπει εμας απο εξυπνους σε χαζους.

----------


## mtzag

μου ηρθε ακομα ενα δεματακι απο το tablet που εχει ηδη γινει refund και ειχε παιδικα καλτσακια αξιας 0.5$ μεσα απομιμιση κινεζικα nike.
Μετα το βρισιδι το paypal μου επεστρεψε 3 ευρω(1.5+1.5) και μου εκανε comfirm την καρτα ενω πρωτα ζηταγε ενα πακο χαρτια
μετα που τους ειπα να πανε να γαμηθουνε κανανε μονοι του confirm την καρτα (χωρις να κανω τιποτα εγω) και μου επιστρεψανε και αυτα που ειχανε κρατησει.
Αρα μαλλον επιασε τοπο το βρισιδι και λιγο τους ειτανε.. τελειως ηλιθιοι βλεπουνε οτι ειναι απατεωνας και αντι να τον κανουνε ban (και ολες τις γειτονικες ip του) να του παρουνε τα λεφτα
και να τον στειλουνε καθονται και σαλιαριζουνε..

----------


## vasilllis

Λοιπον να μεταφερω εντυπωσεις.
Το συνδεσα κανονικα και επαιξε αμεσως.συμπεριφερεται σαν ενα κινητο με λειτουργικο android.
Δοκιμασα κανενα 10λεπτο ,δεν με αφησαν τα πιτσιρικια για παραπανω,σερφαρει ανετα σελιδες mobile(δεν δοκιμασα ακομα μεγαλες).youtube  κανονικοτατα,κατι παιχνιδια παιζουν και αυτα.
Δεν δοκιμασα ακομα το ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο,παιζω με ασυρματο ποντικι μονο και βρηκα μια εφαρμογη που υποστηριζεται απο το κινητο αλλα δεν την συνδεσα ακομα.wifi ,mic .....αυτα.

Επαναλαμβανω οσα αναφερω ειναι σε συγκριση με το κινητο μου (sony xperia st23)
Δεν συγκρινω ουτε με φορητο ουτε με σταθερο υπολογιστη.
Τα παιχνιδια που ανεφερα ειναι απο το google play .

----------

makatas (14-02-13)

----------


## mtzag

> Λοιπον να μεταφερω εντυπωσεις.
> Το συνδεσα κανονικα και επαιξε αμεσως.συμπεριφερεται σαν ενα κινητο με λειτουργικο android.
> Δοκιμασα κανενα 10λεπτο ,δεν με αφησαν τα πιτσιρικια για παραπανω,σερφαρει ανετα σελιδες mobile(δεν δοκιμασα ακομα μεγαλες).youtube  κανονικοτατα,κατι παιχνιδια παιζουν και αυτα.
> Δεν δοκιμασα ακομα το ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο,παιζω με ασυρματο ποντικι μονο και βρηκα μια εφαρμογη που υποστηριζεται απο το κινητο αλλα δεν την συνδεσα ακομα.wifi ,mic .....αυτα.
> 
> Επαναλαμβανω οσα αναφερω ειναι σε συγκριση με το κινητο μου (sony xperia st23)
> Δεν συγκρινω ουτε με φορητο ουτε με σταθερο υπολογιστη.
> Τα παιχνιδια που ανεφερα ειναι απο το google play .



δωσε λινκ που το πηρες

----------


## makatas

> Λοιπον να μεταφερω εντυπωσεις.
> Το συνδεσα κανονικα και επαιξε αμεσως.συμπεριφερεται σαν ενα κινητο με λειτουργικο android.
> Δοκιμασα κανενα 10λεπτο ,δεν με αφησαν τα πιτσιρικια για παραπανω,σερφαρει ανετα σελιδες mobile(δεν δοκιμασα ακομα μεγαλες).youtube  κανονικοτατα,κατι παιχνιδια παιζουν και αυτα.
> Δεν δοκιμασα ακομα το ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο,παιζω με ασυρματο ποντικι μονο και βρηκα μια εφαρμογη που υποστηριζεται απο το κινητο αλλα δεν την συνδεσα ακομα.wifi ,mic .....αυτα.
> 
> Επαναλαμβανω οσα αναφερω ειναι σε συγκριση με το κινητο μου (sony xperia st23)
> Δεν συγκρινω ουτε με φορητο ουτε με σταθερο υπολογιστη.
> Τα παιχνιδια που ανεφερα ειναι απο το google play .



Θα με ενδιέφερε να μου πεις εντυπώσεις από τη λειτουργία του RC12 χειριστηρίου, όταν βρεις χρόνο.

----------


## dimitris27

> Λοιπον να μεταφερω εντυπωσεις.
> Το συνδεσα κανονικα και επαιξε αμεσως.συμπεριφερεται σαν ενα κινητο με λειτουργικο android.
> Δοκιμασα κανενα 10λεπτο ,δεν με αφησαν τα πιτσιρικια για παραπανω,σερφαρει ανετα σελιδες mobile(δεν δοκιμασα ακομα μεγαλες).youtube  κανονικοτατα,κατι παιχνιδια παιζουν και αυτα.
> Δεν δοκιμασα ακομα το ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο,παιζω με ασυρματο ποντικι μονο και βρηκα μια εφαρμογη που υποστηριζεται απο το κινητο αλλα δεν την συνδεσα ακομα.wifi ,mic .....αυτα.
> 
> Επαναλαμβανω οσα αναφερω ειναι σε συγκριση με το κινητο μου (sony xperia st23)
> Δεν συγκρινω ουτε με φορητο ουτε με σταθερο υπολογιστη.
> Τα παιχνιδια που ανεφερα ειναι απο το google play .



χαιρομαι που ολα πηγαν καλα,πιο firmware εχει μπορεις να δεις? το χειρηστηριο απο ποιοτητα πως παει?
παντος οπως ειπα και παλιοτερα εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απο το μκ802+ ειναι γρηγοροτερο και δεν ζεσταινετε δεν κολαει πιο φτηνο εχει τερματισμο κτλ.

----------


## vasilllis

kαλημερα.
το χειριστηριο παιζει μια χαρα.ποιοτικα δεν ειναι τοσο καλο στα πλαστικα του και εξαιρετικα δυσκολο να πληκτρολογησεις λογω μεγεθους(μεγαλο) με τα δυο χερια.Θελει λιγο προπονηση.
Τα κουμπια δεν ειναι στυλ τηλεκοντρολ,με τον γραφιτη ,αλλα πατητα(με τον χαρακτηριστικο ηχο-αν μπορειται να καταλαβεται).
firmware ενοεις την android ?? 4.0.4 εχει ή εννοεις κατι αλλο?
link ψαξε πιο πισω,εχει αναρτησει ο dimitris απο geekbuying.
To μονο περιεργο ,σβηνει η οθονη για 2 sec. to εκανε σε μια ωρα 2-3 φορες.Δεν μπορω να πω ομως οτι ειναι απο την τηλεοραση η απο το boxaki.
τι αλλο??αα παιχνιδι δοκιμης angry birds,paizei κανονικοτατα.ρυθμισα λιγο το μεγεθος γραματοσειρας γιατι απο 4μ σε 32αρα τηλεοραση δεν εβλεπα τιποτα (και εχω 11/10 οραση ).

----------


## makatas

Το uHOST με RC12 μια χαρά δηλαδή...μπράβο, καλορίζικο.

----------

vasilllis (15-02-13)

----------


## dimitris27

Μου ειρθαν και εμενα τα ποιοτικα σκουλαρικια της μιας χρησης τα εκανα δωρο στην μανα μου.
βασιλη firmware ενοω η τελευταια του αναβαθμιση σε λογισμικο για το android οπως για τα κινητα πχ. το τελευταιο firmware ειναι το U1A-404_000_10_121024 μπορεις να το δεις στα settings τερμα κατω εκει που λεει about ειναι κατω απο το developer options κοιτας αυτο που λεει build number την ημερομηνια.
το τηλεχειρηστιριο εχει laser σαν το rc11? ενοω εχει 2 λειτουργιες και σαν air mouse η μονο το ποντικι αφης?

----------


## makatas

Το RC12 επειδή το έχω ψάξει αρκετά έχει ταυτόχρονη χρήση πληκτρολογίου και ποντικιού ( το 11 για να αλλάξει μεταξύ πληκτρ. και ποντικιού έπρεπε να πατήσεις ένα κουμπί).
Παρόλα αυτά και κάτι που δεν έχω επαληθεύσει ακόμα είναι ότι το 11 έχει σίγουρα γυροσκόπιο, το 12 δεν ξέρω αν έχει.

----------


## dimitris27

> Το RC12 επειδή το έχω ψάξει αρκετά έχει ταυτόχρονη χρήση πληκτρολογίου και ποντικιού ( το 11 για να αλλάξει μεταξύ πληκτρ. και ποντικιού έπρεπε να πατήσεις ένα κουμπί).
> Παρόλα αυτά και κάτι που δεν έχω επαληθεύσει ακόμα είναι ότι το 11 έχει σίγουρα γυροσκόπιο, το 12 δεν ξέρω αν έχει.



gyroscope ειναι σιγουρα.το stereoscopic που λενε τι ειναι τελικα?

----------


## PCMan

Tα πήρα κι εγώ τα λεφτά μου!

----------


## dimitris27

τα ρεστα μου

----------


## mtzag

εμενα μου λεγανε να γυρισω πισω το αντικειμενο απο το paypal και μεχρι τις 2 μαρτιου να εχω δωσει tracking.
Ευτυχως στο συστημενο δεν ειχα υπογραψει και φαινοτανε απο το tracking που εχουνε τα ελτα οτι δεν το εχω παραλαβει ακομα
και τους ειπα μπινελικια να δουνε κτλπ το tracking απο τα ελτα και οτι θα παρω την αστυνομια και γυρισανε πισω τα λεφτα.

Ξεκαθαρισα και τις 4 συναλαγες τις 3 ευκολα την 4η με πολυ ζορι.
Σε οσες ενα claim k dispute στο ebay γινανε τσακ μπαμ τη μια που εκανα claim στο paypal κοντεψα να χασω.

Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος που δεν πηρε πισω τα λεφτα του ?

Αλλη φορα ποτε ξανα αγορα απο υποπτους πωλητες...

----------


## makatas

Παιδιά καλημέρα πολύ χαίρομαι που τα ξεκαθαρίσαμε όλοι μας.
Έχω όμως ερώτηση, πόσο συνήθως κάνουν να σας έρθουν πράγματα από Κίνα/Χονγκ Κονγκ;
Σε εσάς είχαν έρθει τα κερματάκια/σκουλαρίκια, σε μένα τίποτα ακόμα και γενικώς κάνουν πάντα πάνω από μήνα να έρθουν

----------


## DLS 33

ουτε σε εμενα ηρθαν ακομα...
περιμενω να δουμε

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Περιμένω τα σκουλαρίκια τα οποία σημειωτέον δεν είναι αδαπάνως αφού το paypal με αποζημείωσε με έναν ποσό 30 cents υπολοιπόμενο της παραγγελίας. Και σίγουρα τα συγκεκεριμένα σκουπίδια δεν κοστίζουν παραπάνω!!

----------


## DLS 33

!!!
Σημερα ΗΡΘΕ το ενα απο τα 2 που αγορασα.....
αντι για το Αndroid δειτε  τι μου εστειλε...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cinco-Peso...mmand=ViewItem

και εδω φαινεται καλυτερα !!!!

http://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces15264.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...ectorid=229466

----------


## dimitris27

αξιζει κανα δεκαευρω πουλα το στο ebay

----------


## DLS 33

δεν το πουλαω το πηγα σε χρυσοχοους σημερα κ  μου ειπαν οτι ειναι γνησιο !
 θα το κρατησω, αν κανει 25+euro, εγω πληρωσα μονο  19$ για αυτο....  :Smile:

----------


## PCMan

> δεν το πουλαω το πηγα σε χρυσοχοους σημερα κ  μου ειπαν οτι ειναι γνησιο !
>  θα το κρατησω, αν κανει 25+euro, εγω πληρωσα μονο  19$ για αυτο....



Εμένα μου έστειλαν αυτό και πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν είναι αληθινό. Απ όσο ξέρω, το ασήμι δεν μαγνητίζεται, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## DLS 33

> Εμένα μου έστειλαν αυτό και πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν είναι αληθινό. Απ όσο ξέρω, το ασήμι δεν μαγνητίζεται, έτσι δεν είναι?



χμ....εσενα σου εστειλαν φτηνο......εμενα ειναι πιο ακριβο ... :Smile: 
   .....ας γελασουμε και λιγο με το παθημα μας.....

----------


## dimitris27

παει χαζεψε ο κοσμος :Lol:

----------


## PCMan

> χμ....εσενα σου εστειλαν φτηνο......εμενα ειναι πιο ακριβο ...
>    .....ας γελασουμε και λιγο με το παθημα μας.....



Μαγνητίζεται το δικό σου?

----------


## mtzag

fake θα ειναι ουτε το κερμα ειναι γνησιο

----------


## DLS 33

ok ! μου επεστρεψε και εμενα  το paypal τα λεφτα μου.

εχω πουλησει κ το νομισμα 15Ε και ειναι ολα μια χαρα.

----------


## KOKAR

άρχοντα σε κόβω !!!
 :Lol:

----------


## makatas

Εμένα δεν μου έχει έρθει ούτε νόμισμα ούτε τίποτα ακόμα κλαψ  :Sad:

----------


## DLS 33

το πηγα σε χρυσοχοο, και στην αρχη μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι γνησιο.
                           μετα το εκανε με την λιμα κ ενα υγρο και ειπε οτι ειναι οκ!
 το  αγορασε για 15 euro.

Δεν προλαβα να δω αν μαγνητιζεται !!!!!!

----------


## mtzag

καλος βλακας ο χρυσοχοος..
Αμα κανει τετοιες αγορες θα το κλεισει το μαγαζι

----------


## DLS 33

βρηκα καινουργιο πραγμα...

http://www.tomtop.com/8-lcd-android-...9.html?aid=em2

----------


## makatas

Εμένα δεν μου ήρθε τίποτα σχετικό, μάλλον γι' αυτό ο πωλητής έκανε refund απευθείας χωρίς πολλά πολλά.
Όμως κατάλαβα, μάλλον, για ποιο λόγο έγινε (ή γίνεται ακόμα; ) το πράγμα. Πέρα από την πιθανότητα κέρδους αν έσωσαν τα λεφτά στα γρήγορα, έχω λάβει κάποια σπαμ σχετικά με tablets κλπ που δεν λάμβανα πριν. Τα περισσότερα από ένα site everbuying.

----------


## angel_grig

> Εμένα δεν μου ήρθε τίποτα σχετικό, μάλλον γι' αυτό ο πωλητής έκανε refund απευθείας χωρίς πολλά πολλά.
> Όμως κατάλαβα, μάλλον, για ποιο λόγο έγινε (ή γίνεται ακόμα; ) το πράγμα. Πέρα από την πιθανότητα κέρδους αν έσωσαν τα λεφτά στα γρήγορα, έχω λάβει κάποια σπαμ σχετικά με tablets κλπ που δεν λάμβανα πριν. Τα περισσότερα από ένα site everbuying.



To spam απο το everbuying το παιρνω και εγω εχοντας ψωνισει απο κινεζους στο ebay...

----------


## DLS 33

και σε μενα ερχονται τετοια, αλλα δεν ειναι και τιποτα φοβερο....

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> σου έφαγε τα σκουλαρίκια ο ταχυδρόμος ? μάλλον πουστ@ρ@ θα ήταν και τα λιμπίστηκε !



Άλλαξε ο κολλιές (για την ακρίβεια τα σκουλαρίκια) και έγινε... θήκη κάρτας SD!

Τελικά ενώ περίμενα να παραλάβω σκουλαρίκια ή σιδερένιο νόμισμα (δεν κάνει ούτε για βασιλόπιτα) παρέλαβα θήκη κάρτας SD και μάλιστα χρησιμοποιημένη...
Το κακό είναι πως μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση συστημένου και έχασα το πρωινό μου στο συνωστισμένο, όπως όλες οι Δημόσιες υπηρεσίες πλεόν ΕΛΤΑ.
Η αξία του παραδοτέου εκτιμάται στο 1 cent.
Άλλαξε λοιπόν ο κολλιές και στο ebay, σημείο των καιρών...

Καλό τριήμερο και καλή κρεπάλη στα νηστήσιμα!

----------


## KOKAR

> το πηγα σε χρυσοχοο, και στην αρχη μου ειπε οτι δεν ειναι γνησιο.
>                            μετα το εκανε με την λιμα κ ενα υγρο και ειπε οτι ειναι οκ!
>  το  αγορασε για 15 euro.
> 
> Δεν προλαβα να δω αν μαγνητιζεται !!!!!!



η ο Κινέζος είναι ηλίθιος η ο χρυσοχόος που πήγες !
μάλλον για τον χρυσοχόο το κόβω εγώ!

----------


## DLS 33

> η ο Κινέζος είναι ηλίθιος η ο χρυσοχόος που πήγες !
> μάλλον για τον χρυσοχόο το κόβω εγώ!




βρε εσυ, δεν το πηγα μονο σε εναν ! σε 2 ακομα το πηγα....
Αλλα στον τελευταιο που το πηγα του εδειξα και το λινκ που ειχα βρει στο Νετ...

το αγορασε για 15 euro, για να "βγαλει" και αυτος κατι, οπως μου ειπε.......

----------


## dimitris27

> βρε εσυ, δεν το πηγα μονο σε εναν ! σε 2 ακομα το πηγα....
> Αλλα στον τελευταιο που το πηγα του εδειξα και το λινκ που ειχα βρει στο Νετ...
> 
> το αγορασε για 15 euro, για να "βγαλει" και αυτος κατι, οπως μου ειπε.......



επαγγελματιας της "δεκαρας" ο τυπος.

----------


## Mixalis xania

Παιδια να σας πω και εγω την προσφατη εμπειρια που ειχα!
Ειχα παραγγειλει απτο ebay ενα set android media player μαζι με ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο....στην τιμη των 13 ευρω με δωρεαν μεταφορικα..
Για οσους ξερουν ειναι κατι τετοιες ευκαιριες που βγαινουν για μια ωρα και ξανακλεινουν αμεσως και οποιος προλαβει προλαβε...
Πληρωσα κανονικα..! Το θεμα ειναι οτι περασαν σχεδον 35 μερες και ακομα τιποτα.. Ανοιξα case  στο ebay και πηρα ολα τα λεφτα πισω
χωρις κανενα θεμα...! Σκεφτομαι ομως γιατι δεν ηρθε η παραγγελια ποτε εφοσον μου ειχε δωσει και tracking number το οποιο λειτουργουσε κανονικα..!
Τι γνωμη εχετε? Χαθηκε? Το πηρε κανεις στον δρομο? Δεν σταλθηκε ποτε? τι λετε?

----------


## makatas

Μάλλον θα έρθει με καθυστέρηση, αφού σου έδωσε tracking number, ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτό που στέλνει θα σου έρθει.

----------


## makocer

> ...στην τιμη των 13 ευρω με δωρεαν μεταφορικα..
> Για οσους ξερουν ειναι κατι *τετοιες ευκαιριες* που βγαινουν για μια ωρα και ξανακλεινουν αμεσως και *οποιος προλαβει προλαβε*...?



για να αφησεις εδω το συγκεκριμενο ποστ σημαινει οτι διαβασες -εστω- τα μισα που προηγουνται του δικου σου στο θεμα...εε??!

πηρες τα λεφτα σου και δεν τα κλαις ,οποτε οπου κι αν ειναι το δεμα που  θ α  ερθει μη σε νοιαζει...
θα εχει και λιγο σασπενς!! τι να ειναι? τρυπια δεκαρα? used θηκη καρτας μνημης? νταχτιλιντι ?

----------


## dimitris27

> Παιδια να σας πω και εγω την προσφατη εμπειρια που ειχα!
> Ειχα παραγγειλει απτο ebay ενα set android media player μαζι με ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο....στην τιμη των 13 ευρω με δωρεαν μεταφορικα..
> Για οσους ξερουν ειναι κατι τετοιες ευκαιριες που βγαινουν για μια ωρα και ξανακλεινουν αμεσως και οποιος προλαβει προλαβε...
> Πληρωσα κανονικα..! Το θεμα ειναι οτι περασαν σχεδον 35 μερες και ακομα τιποτα.. Ανοιξα case  στο ebay και πηρα ολα τα λεφτα πισω
> χωρις κανενα θεμα...! Σκεφτομαι ομως γιατι δεν ηρθε η παραγγελια ποτε εφοσον μου ειχε δωσει και tracking number το οποιο λειτουργουσε κανονικα..!
> Τι γνωμη εχετε? Χαθηκε? Το πηρε κανεις στον δρομο? Δεν σταλθηκε ποτε? τι λετε?



Λεμε οτι εχασες το τιποτα!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Παιδια να σας πω και εγω την προσφατη εμπειρια που ειχα!
> Ειχα παραγγειλει απτο ebay ενα set android media player μαζι με ασυρματο πληκτρολογιο....στην τιμη των 13 ευρω με δωρεαν μεταφορικα..
> Για οσους ξερουν ειναι κατι τετοιες ευκαιριες που βγαινουν για μια ωρα και ξανακλεινουν αμεσως και οποιος προλαβει προλαβε...
> Πληρωσα κανονικα..! Το θεμα ειναι οτι περασαν σχεδον 35 μερες και ακομα τιποτα.. Ανοιξα case  στο ebay και πηρα ολα τα λεφτα πισω
> χωρις κανενα θεμα...! Σκεφτομαι ομως γιατι δεν ηρθε η παραγγελια ποτε εφοσον μου ειχε δωσει και tracking number το οποιο λειτουργουσε κανονικα..!
> Τι γνωμη εχετε? Χαθηκε? Το πηρε κανεις στον δρομο? Δεν σταλθηκε ποτε? τι λετε?



κατσε να διαβάσεις το θέμα απο την αρχη και θα καταλάβεις !
οσο για το tracking number περίμενε και θα σου έρθει κανένα κέρμα η κανένα βραχιολακι - δαχτυλίδι !

----------


## DLS 33

και σε εμενα 2 tracking number εστειλε, αλλα μονο ενα δεμα ηρθε...

----------


## PCMan

Επαναφέρω το θέμα.
Το νόμισμα που μου είχαν στείλει το πήγα κι εγώ σε χρυσοχόο και μου είπε ότι είναι γνήσιο!
Είναι αυτό.

----------


## μποζονιο

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα.
> Το νόμισμα που μου είχαν στείλει το πήγα κι εγώ σε χρυσοχόο και μου είπε ότι είναι γνήσιο!
> Είναι αυτό.



τι εννοείς γνήσιο?

----------


## PCMan

> τι εννοείς γνήσιο?



αυθεντικό.. όχι μαϊμού..

----------

